# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  Kαι Αγρότης και Ηλεκτρονικός

## p.gabr

*
Βάζω πρώτα το ΑΓΡΟΤΗΣ, γιατί έτσι μεγάλωσα από μικρο παιδί*



ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΗΚΑ να ΔΕΙΞΩ το φυσικό εργαστήρι μου εδώ)

Εδώ δεν χρειάζονται κολλητήρια και παλμογράφοι , η φύση τα κάνει όλα, με λίγη φροντίδα και πολύ αγάπη




Ήμερα φύτευσης σήμερα  (για οικιακή χρήση εδώ),  αφού βεβαίως είχε προηγηθεί η προετοιμασία

Τα κρεμμυδάκια καλά πηγαίνουν



Στα μαρούλια είχαμε απώλειες, γιατί ήταν ωραία και άρεσαν και στα πουλάκια του ουρανού



Οι ντοματουλες πήραν την θέση τους σε ωραίο δουλεμένο φρέσκο και εμπλουτισμένο χωματακι



(η πρώτη δόση γιατί θα ακολουθήσει και δεύτερη στις 16 Μαΐου)


 Δεν έλειψαν και τα πρώτα αγγούρια ( αν και λίγο νωρίς)






Και μελιτζάνες- πιπεριές






Το ποτισμα απο  παραδοσιακό πηγαδι 



2 Ιντζες νερό πλημμυρίζει τα πάντα



και φυσικά υπάρχουν και τα μυρουδικα στα πατερια 






Αντε και εάν ΑΠΟΤΥΧΩ, έχω περυσινές φώτο να δείξω

----------

αθικτον (09-06-15), 

gcostas (07-08-16)

----------


## chip

πολλά Like!!! Αν δεν φοβόμουν τα φίδια θα έφτιαχνα κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο εργαστήριο...

----------


## lepouras

ε καλά μην φυτέψεις φίδια μόνο τα ζαρζαβατικά :Lol: 

chip πέρα από την πλάκα τα φίδια δεν είναι όπως στις ταινίες. τρέχουν να φύγουν πριν καν καταλάβεις ότι υπήρχαν εκεί. πράγμα που θα σου συμβαίνει και τώρα απλά δεν το ξέρεις.

----------


## p.gabr

> πολλά Like!!! Αν δεν φοβόμουν τα φίδια θα έφτιαχνα κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο εργαστήριο...




Ελα βρε φίλε.... φοβάσαι τα φίδια και όχι τα αυτοκίνητα;;;;

Φερε καμιά δεκάρια να κολλατσισουμε
Με έμαθε ένας χωριάτης Θηβαιος όταν υπηρετούσα στην Ταναγρα ( που γινόταν πάρτι εκεί απο δαυτα )

Η μεγάλη του χαρά ...... έτρεχε  και τα τσάκιζε με ένα ξύλο

----------


## leosedf

Ωραία...
Τώρα ξήλωσε τα όλα και βρες παλιούς σπόρους που δεν είναι μεταλλαγμένοι και βάλε ένα σωστό σύστημα ποτίσματος (σταγόνα η υπερμούρη gardena) για να μην ξοδεύεις κυβικά.

Πρόσφατα πιάσαμε μια οχιά και της κόψαμε το κεφάλι πήραμε το δέρμα και το βάλαμε σε αναπτήρες.

----------


## Fixxxer

Ωραιος, ετσι μεγαλωσα κι γω...
Λιγα λαχανικα για το σπιτι και αρκετα στρεμματα με βαμβακι,σταρι,βιομηχανικη ντοματα και φυσικα ελιες...
Φανταζομαι οτι αυτο που θα πω θα το ξερεις αλλα να προσεχεις να μην πατησεις τα φυλλα των αγγουριων...
Και κολοκυθια βαλε...
Το λιπασμα νιτρικη αμμωνια ειναι?

----------


## p.gabr

> Ωραία...
> Τώρα ξήλωσε τα όλα και βρες παλιούς σπόρους που δεν είναι μεταλλαγμένοι  και βάλε ένα σωστό σύστημα ποτίσματος (σταγόνα η υπερμούρη gardena) για  να μην ξοδεύεις κυβικά.
> 
> Πρόσφατα πιάσαμε μια οχιά και της κόψαμε το κεφάλι πήραμε το δέρμα και το βάλαμε σε αναπτήρες.




ΣΩΣΤΟΣ

Αυτό γίνονται αλλού κωνσταντινε   σε άλλο μέρος 

Εχω σπορές τριάντα ετών ,όταν είναι έτοιμο ( μέσα Μαιου  γιατί αργεί ) θα σου δείξω

----------


## p.gabr

> Ωραιος, ετσι μεγαλωσα κι γω...
> Λιγα λαχανικα για το σπιτι και αρκετα στρεμματα με βαμβακι,σταρι,βιομηχανικη ντοματα και φυσικα ελιες...
> Φανταζομαι οτι αυτο που θα πω θα το ξερεις αλλα να προσεχεις να μην πατησεις τα φυλλα των αγγουριων...
> Και κολοκυθια βαλε...
> Το λιπασμα νιτρικη αμμωνια ειναι?






εδω είναι μόνο για πλάκα και το κολοκύθι τρώει πολύ χώρο Δεν χωράει

Οχι δεν είναι λίπασμα είναι περλιτης.. έτσι για να είναι πιο αφράτο

  Λίπασμα ΜΟΝΟ κοπριά ... (Αμμωνία μόνο εάν στο τέλος δείξει ότι το χρειάζεται)

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα ο αδερφός μου έχει τα πάντα στο χωριό και σε ποσότητα, ετοίμασα ολόκληρο σύστημα της gardena για να τα ποτίζει όλα αυτόματα.

Βασικά άζωτο χρειάζεσαι οπότε και κοπριές από κότες κάνουν η μπορείς να πάρεις plant food αν έχεις πρόβλημα.
Ένα από τα καλύτερα λιπάσματα για ντομάτες (πιο αποδοτικό και από τα εμπορικά) είναι στάχτη με ούρα.

----------


## Fixxxer

Περλιτης ε? Μου εδωσες ιδεα για ενα πειραματακι...

----------


## p.gabr

Σε αυτά τα λίγα εχει πέσει ένα τσουβάλι περλιτης 12ε, ένας σάκος τύρφη 300L  22ε ,  δυο τσουβάλια πρόβεια κοπριά δωρεάν , και ένα τσουβάλι κουμαρόχωμα πάρνηθας (το μαύρο) , κουβαλημένο στην πλάτη κάνα δυο χιλιόμετρα
.











> Εμένα ο αδερφός μου έχει τα πάντα στο χωριό και σε  ποσότητα, ετοίμασα ολόκληρο σύστημα της gardena για να τα ποτίζει όλα  αυτόματα. .



Για δειξε την μελέτη

----------


## agis68

Μπράβο Παναγιώτη. Το δικό φυσικό εργαστήριο το έχω στο Οροπέδιο Λασηθίου στα 870 μέτρα υψόμετρο. Παίζουν όλα μέχρι σταφύλια, πατάτες, φασόλια κλπ Δυστυχως δεν εχω φωτό να σας ανεβάσω, αλλά είναι παράδεισος και εντελώς αγχολιτική εργασία να σκαλίζεις τον κηπουλάκο σου. Εντάξει εμένα είναι λίγο μεγάλος (2 στρέμματα) με μηλιές, κερασιες, βερυκκοκιές ντομάτες μεχρι και Σαντορίνης έχω και καθε είδους ζαρζαβατικά. Το καλο είναι ότι όλα αυτά ποτίζονται με αυλακιές και το νερό προέρχεται απο πηγάδια 40-60 μετρών που ανεβαίνει με τη δύναμη του αέρα με ανεμόμυλο και πέφτει σε μια υπερυψωμένη δεξαμενή (για παθητική οδήγηση) περίπου 3χ2 μέτρα επί 0,50 ύψος. πάρτε μια φωτό ενός τετοιυ ανεμόμυλου....

----------

giarosenko (14-04-16), 

p.gabr (09-04-14)

----------


## DLS 33

Σταχτη...Βαζουμε γυρω-γυρω απο το φυτο, για να μην πανε στην ριζα  τα ζουζουνια και το τρωνε
η σταχτη ειναι "πικρη" και ετσι τα ζουζουνια δεν πανε κοντα στην ριζα....

----------


## leosedf

Θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες μόλις πάω. Δεν έχει πολλά πράγματα προς το παρών έναν καλό χρονοδιακόπτη έχει για βασικό αλλά βλέπω μεγαλώνει και θέλω να ποτίζω και άλλα φυτά έξτρα με άλλο πρόγραμμα οπότε ίσως πάω σε σύστημα με πολλές ηλεκτροβάνες.
Πάντως το σύστημα με σταγόνα η με διάφορα μπεκ που έχει η εταιρία (έχει αρκετά διαφορετικά) σου εξοικονομεί νερό και είναι πιο αποδοτικό από το κλασσικό πότισμα.
www.gardena.com σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρίες όπως η rainbird κλπ που συμφέρουν πιο πολύ σε κόστος. Εμένα μου την έδινε που η rainbird είναι Ισραήλ.

----------


## Fixxxer

Αγις απο το Τζερμιαδο?

----------


## el greco 1

μια απο την προηγουμενη χρονια! αλλα εφοσων θελετε κοντρεs τα λεμε σε λιγεs μερεs

----------

p.gabr (09-04-14)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ούτε αγρότης, ούτε ηλεκτρονικός αλλά τρέχω κι' εγώ στις ντοματιές μου  :Smile: .

----------


## aktis

Καλοφάγωτα !!! και για οποιον θελει μια πινελιά hitech στον κήπο του , πρόσφατα διάβασα γι αυτο ...
αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας , υγρασίας και λιπάσματος ( ??? ) με logger και bluetooth 4 !!!

----------


## medtech

καλησπέρα σε όλους με τούς ωραίους κήπους !!!!έχω και εγώ έναν μικρούλι κηπακο και του βάζω  ΖΕΩΛΙΘΟ θα το ξέρετε φαντάζομαι?  *​και του χρονου !!!!*

----------


## agis68

> Αγις απο το Τζερμιαδο?



κοντά επεσες απο διπλανο χωριό Αγιος Κωνσταντίνος λέγεται....πολύ γραφικό

----------


## SRF

> πολλά Like!!! *Αν δεν φοβόμουν τα φίδια* ...



Αντικοιινωνικός είσαι? Και όως κάνεις παρέα με ανθρώπους?  :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

> Αντικοιινωνικός είσαι? Και όως κάνεις παρέα με ανθρώπους?



έλα ντε. μας κυβερνούν. τα κάνουμε φίλους συνεργάτες και πελάτες. και έχουν το χειρότερο δηλητήριο. :Biggrin:

----------


## matthew

> Αν δεν φοβόμουν τα φίδια θα έφτιαχνα κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο εργαστήριο...



Ποια φίδια; Στην περιοχή μου μέχρι & αυτά ψοφήσανε από τα πολλά φυτοφάρμακα που ψεκάζουν! Μέχρι που φτάσανε σε σημείο οι οικολόγοι να αμολάνε φίδια στο περιβάλλον!





> Τώρα ξήλωσε τα όλα και βρες παλιούς σπόρους που δεν είναι μεταλλαγμένοι



Όσο προλαβαίνουμε ακόμη μέχρι να πατήσει το πόδι της & στις σοδειές εδώ η κ@ριόλα η Monsanto...
http://forum.osarena.net/threads/o-b...-monsanto.2218
Τα γεγονότα σε Ινδία & Αργεντινή τα λένε όλα!

----------


## leosedf

Καλά μην στεναχωριέσαι, η Mosanto κατέχει πολύ μικρό μερίδιο της αγοράς, η Bayer και η BASF κάνουν κουμάντο.
80% των φυτών έχουν μεταλλαχθεί.
www.peliti.gr για απείραχτους σπόρους.

Οι σοδειές είναι ΟΛΕΣ μεταλλαγμένες Ματθαίο.

----------


## p.gabr

Αν δεν ήταν και οι μοσιαντιανοι θα τρώγαμε ακόμα ντομάτες σαν καρύδι 
Μου έδωσαν χθες ένα σπόρο καλαμπόκι γίγαντα, '
Ρωσικό σαν το νύχι και πατημένος, Θα βάλω δέκα σπόρια
Άντε Καλημέρα



ΥΓ
Τελικά η αγροτιά είναι αντίστροφη της ηλεκτρονικής Αυτοί τα θέλουν όλο μεγαλύτερα και εμείς όλο μικρότερα

----------


## Panoss

Συνονόματε απ' τα καλύτερα θέματα!  :Thumbup1: 
Δώσε και μερικές πληροφορίες, πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο χώρος που καλλιεργείς; Στο Μενίδι είσαι; (βλέπω γράφεις Αχαρναί)

----------


## primeras

Μπράβο φίλε και γείτονα Παναγιώτη!
Είσαι μερακλής σε όλα σου!!
Καλοφάγωτα!

Όσο για τα φίδια η καλύτερη και οικολογικότερη λύση είναι η... Ελληνίδα αλανιάρα γάτα!!!

Δε μασάει τίποτα!!

----------


## p.gabr

> Συνονόματε απ' τα καλύτερα θέματα! 
> Δώσε και μερικές πληροφορίες, πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο χώρος που καλλιεργείς; Στο Μενίδι είσαι; (βλέπω γράφεις Αχαρναί)



 Παναγιώτη ναι Μενίδι πάππου προς πάππου






Εκεί μεγάλωσα μέσα στα χωράφια στα χώματα και αγκαλιά με τα ζώα 
Αν και άλλαξαν τα πάντα, υπάρχουν ακόμα όμορφες ξεχασμένες γωνιές στην περιοχή μας

DSC_0045.jpg
Αν και όχι πολύ μεγάλος (55 ) τα γνώρισα όλα 



*Θα σας πω κάτι. θα κάνω μια εξομολόγηση*

Μια άλλη εποχή Το θέρος το τρύγος ,τις ελιές, τις καλλιέργειες ,Σε όλα συμμετείχαμε, από την ώρα που αρχίσαμε να περπατάμε
Με την  γιαγιά πάνω στο γαϊδούρι να την συνοδεύω ξυπόλητος να πάει στα αμπέλια ,στο αγροτικό του πατέρα μου καβάλα στην καρότσα στα πάντα Μας σέρνανε μαζί τους και ότι μπορούσαμε και εμείς προσφέραμε
Δεν λέω ότι ήμασταν φτωχοί όλα τα είχαμε, *αλλά όχι στο χέρι* 


Κάποτε ντρεπόμουν από τους φίλους μου και τα κορίτσια Αυτοί  με τα σαλόνια τους ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΥΡΣΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ
 Το καλοκαίρι φυσικά ξυπολησιά και έτρεχα όταν περνούσα από τα σπίτια τους, για να μην βλέπουν έτσι όπως ήμουν

Τα χωράφια δεν έγιναν αυτοκίνητα όπως πολλοί τα έκαναν, υπάρχουν ακόμα
 
 *Τώρα είμαι υπερήφανος για όλα αυτά 

*
*Δεν με φώναξε  κανείς από τους  δικούς μου αγάπη μου και όταν ακούω τους σημερινούς γονείς να αποκαλούν  έτσι τα παιδιά τους, πραγματικά αηδιάζω


**Εξομολόγησης τέλος*


Ότι έδειξα προηγουμένως ήταν από την μονοκατοικία της πεθεράς μου στο κεντρικό ΜΕΝΙΔΙ


Χωράφια υπάρχουν  και καλλιεργούνται λίγο ακόμα,  με την πλάτη της 84 Χρόνης μητέρας μου 

Ορίστε και πατατουλες

DSC_0028.jpg
Και ζωάκια έχει και κοτούλες

DSC_0030.jpg
Η ζωή... το νερό από το 70 χρόνο πηγάδι 

DSC_0043.jpg



Ενθύμια κρατιούνται με ευλάβεια


DSC_0041.jpg
Εδώ δεν είναι το σαμάρι  αυτό που  με συγκινεί 
Είναι  αυτός ο σκουριασμένος κουβάς που βρήκα σε κάτι βάτα πριν από έξι μήνες
Μόλις το είδα  με χτύπε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα …τρελάθηκα, Αν και δεν το είχα δει ποτέ στην ζωή μου, εκεί μου πήγε ο νους , Ναι έψαξα και το βρήκα 

IMG_7394.jpg

Ηταν από το μαγκανοπήγαδο του πάππου μου, που μόνο ακουστά είχα και που είχε γεμίστει το 40. 
ΙΔΙΟ ακριβώς με αυτό το κουβαδάκι μου
 Μαγκανοπηγαδα που λειτουργούσαν με πετρελαιομηχανές που τις πρόλαβα
*Ήχος αλησμόνητος, που ηχεί ακόμα στο μυαλό μου*

τέλος πρώτου κύκλου







> Μπράβο φίλε και γείτονα Παναγιώτη!
> !



εχω να σου πω πολλά Νικητα

----------

αθικτον (09-06-15)

----------


## leosedf

Αν βρεις μια τέτοια μηχανή είσαι αρχηγός, έξω τις έχουν σαν περιουσίες και τις κάνουν αναπαλαίωση και τις βάζουν μπρος έτσι για να τις ακούν.
Εδώ κλασικά πετάμε τα πάντα όπως και την ιστορία μας.

Πάνο, η μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση είναι όταν βλέπεις τι γίνανε η πως κατάντησαν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι με τις κούρσες και τα σαλόνια.

----------


## Fixxxer

Παναγιωτη επειδη εισαι κοντα στην ηλικια του πατερα μου (60) εχεις κανει και ζευγας?

Καλα κανεις και εισαι περηφανος...
Τοτε νευριαζα που ημουν στην εφηβεια και ερχοταν ο πατερας μου να με παρει απ το γηπεδο να παμε για δουλεια, τωρα που το σκεφτομαι νιωθω διαφορετικα...
Η γη ποτε δεν χανει την αξια της οποια κι αν ειναι αυτη...

----------


## p.gabr

> Αν βρεις μια τέτοια μηχανή είσαι αρχηγός, έξω τις έχουν σαν περιουσίες και τις κάνουν αναπαλαίωση και τις βάζουν μπρος έτσι για να τις ακούν.
> Εδώ κλασικά πετάμε τα πάντα όπως και την ιστορία μας.
> 
> Πάνο, η μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση είναι όταν βλέπεις τι γίνανε η πως κατάντησαν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι με τις κούρσες και τα σαλόνια.



IMAG0012.jpg

το κουβαδακι σε μια άλλη φωτο... τι να πει κανείς ήταν του 1900-----
ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ η πετρελαιομηχανή είχε μεταφερθεί στο ρεματάκι που έδειξα και αντλούσαν και από εκεί νερό και μια μέρα εξαφανίστηκε (ολα αυτά πριν γεννηθώ)

Για το δεύτερο κωνσταντινε δεν θα το κρίνω.. Εχω να πω ότι όταν με βάρεσε μια φορά ο πατέρας μου, η γιαγιά μου είπε ......φιλα το χέρι του πάτερα σου που σε χτύπησε 
Συγκινήθηκα  πολύ όταν αυτό το είδα πριν λίγα χρόνια στην ταινία ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑ- ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΙΑ ΚΑΖΑΝ

Ο καθένας πρέπει να ξέρει την ιστορία του τόπου του ,τους προγονούς του (γιατί σήμερα αλήθεια το λέω, υπάρχουν παιδιά που δεν ξέρουν το όνομα του παππού τους) 
*
Δεν φταίνε βεβαία τα παιδιά...αλλά εμείς που δεν τα λέμε*


Αλλο ένα κειμήλιο

IMAG0319.jpg

Το καφάσι που είχαν για τα γαϊδουράκια
  Φέρει το όνομα του πάτερα μου και το είχα βρει σε ένα συγκενικο πρόσωπο ,πριν γκρεμίσει το σπίτι του 1975

Τα είχε αυτά ο πατέρας μου για τις σταφίδες που έφερνε από την ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟ το 1950
ολα αυτά έχουν καταστραφεί (γιατι ήταν και καύσιμη ύλη ) και δεν υπάρχει πουθενά








> Παναγιωτη επειδη εισαι κοντα στην ηλικια του πατερα μου (60) εχεις κανει και ζευγας?
> 
> Καλα κανεις και εισαι περηφανος...
> Τοτε νευριαζα που ημουν στην εφηβεια και ερχοταν ο πατερας μου να με  παρει απ το γηπεδο να παμε για δουλεια, τωρα που το σκεφτομαι νιωθω  διαφορετικα...
> Η γη ποτε δεν χανει την αξια της οποια κι αν ειναι αυτη...




Οχι νικο τρακτερ έκανε την δουλειά αλλά μετά την φρέζα ,ερχόταν άνθρωπος με άλογο και υνί και έκοβε τις αλείες
Το στρώσιμο μετά έπεφτε σε έμενα  ..Μέχρι τέσσερα στρέμματα είχα φτιάξει σε μια μέρα με έναν άλλον

----------


## Fixxxer

> Αν βρεις μια τέτοια μηχανή είσαι αρχηγός, έξω τις έχουν σαν περιουσίες και τις κάνουν αναπαλαίωση και τις βάζουν μπρος έτσι για να τις ακούν.



Δεν πιστευω να βλεπεις το "Αναπαλαιωσεις Αντικων" στο History Channel?

----------


## leosedf

Όχι τυχαίνει να βλέπω πολλούς κινητήρες στο tube μαζί με παλιούς κλπ. Γενικά μου τρώει χρόνο αρκετό.

----------


## george Mp

> Αν βρεις μια τέτοια μηχανή είσαι αρχηγός, έξω τις έχουν σαν περιουσίες και τις κάνουν αναπαλαίωση και τις βάζουν μπρος έτσι για να τις ακούν.
> Εδώ κλασικά πετάμε τα πάντα όπως και την ιστορία μας.
> 
> Πάνο, η μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση είναι όταν βλέπεις τι γίνανε η πως κατάντησαν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι με τις κούρσες και τα σαλόνια.



Κατι τετοιο ας πουμε;https://www.google.gr/search?q=lanz&...w=1280&bih=929

----------


## p.gabr

Κατα κύριο λόγο οι επικρατέστερες πετρελαιομηχανές ήταν εγγλέζικες
Ομως μιας και εκεί ο λόγος, πρέπει να μιλήσω και για αυτό


Ελληνικές πετρελαιομηχανές ΜΑΛΚΟΤΣΗ

----------


## matthew

> Κατα κύριο λόγο οι επικρατέστερες πετρελαιομηχανές ήταν εγγλέζικες Ομως μιας και εκει ο λόγος, πρεπει να μιλησω και για αυτο   Ελληνικές πετρελαιομηχανές ΜΑΛΚΟΤΣΗ



 Οι γνωστοί κινητήρες της Perkins. Όσο για τις μηχανές Μαλκότση, αθάνατες! Γι' αυτό & τον "ρίξανε" τον Μαλκότση. Ακόμη & σήμερα δουλεύουν τέτοιες μηχανές για να ποτίζουν τα χωράφια.

----------


## leosedf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cor8sS5al8k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tig0x60GtOU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXzSZVgQwts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwvS8_H5rKs

----------


## p.gabr

*Η ΑΛΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ
*
 
Αλωνιστική Μηχανή.JPG

Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι οικογενειακή του 1930 και δείχνει την αλωνιστική μηχανή με τον μικρο Νικόλαο (στην άκρη αριστερά)
Ηταν συνεταιριστικά αγορασμένη από κάτοικους τους χωρίου μας, και μάλιστα έχω και μερικές μετοχές από τον πάτερα του πεθερού μου

Η εγκατάσταση της ήταν στην περιοχή αλωνιστρα (Αγ Διονυσιος) του δήμου Αχαρνών

----------


## Fixxxer

Ειναι γνωστο οτι αρκετες ελληνικες εταιρειες εκλεισαν επειδη αυτο που εφτιαχναν ηταν ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ πολλων χρονων και δεν ζουσαν απο τα ανταλλακτικα...
Γνωριζω καλα μια τετοια εταιρεια που εκλεισε πριν 23 χρονια...

----------


## nikknikk4

> Παναγιώτη ναι Μενίδι πάππου προς πάππου
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εκεί μεγάλωσα μέσα στα χωράφια στα χώματα και αγκαλιά με τα ζώα 
> Αν και άλλαξαν τα πάντα, υπάρχουν ακόμα όμορφες ξεχασμένες γωνιές στην περιοχή μας
> ...



*''Δεν με φώναξε κανείς από τους δικούς μου αγάπη μου και όταν ακούω τους σημερινούς γονείς να αποκαλούν έτσι τα παιδιά τους, πραγματικά αηδιάζω''
*


Βλέπω το ότι τα έβαλες και με *έντονα γράμματα* και για αυτό απαντώ.

 Τα έκανα κόκκινα   και λίγο μεγαλύτερα   για να καταλάβουν όλοι σε τι αναφέρομαι.


Και ο λόγος  ; oi ψυχαναλυτές τι λένε για την περίπτωση  ;

----------


## p.gabr

Οι ψυχολόγοι λένε ότι, το όνειρο σου ήταν να γίνεις δάσκαλος και να κοκκινίζεις τα γραπτά

Το να αποκαλείς το παιδί σου αγάπη μου από το τηλέφωνο ενώπιον τρίτων, είναι πλέον οι νέοι κανονες 
Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω

----------


## nikknikk4

> Οι ψυχολόγοι λένε ότι, το όνειρο σου ήταν να γίνεις δάσκαλος και να κοκκινίζεις τα γραπτά
> 
> Το να αποκαλείς το παιδί σου αγάπη μου από το τηλέφωνο ενώπιον τρίτων, είναι πλέον οι νέοι κανονες 
> Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω



Στο προηγούμενο post  που έκανα λέω ξεκάθαρα

‘’Τα έκανα κόκκινα και λίγο μεγαλύτερα για να καταλάβουν όλοι σε τι αναφέρομαι.’’





> '*'Δεν με φώναξε κανείς από τους δικούς μου αγάπη μου και όταν ακούω τους σημερινούς γονείς να αποκαλούν έτσι τα παιδιά τους, πραγματικά αηδιάζω''*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Βλέπω το ότι τα έβαλες και με έντονα γράμματα και για αυτό απαντώ.
> 
> ...

----------


## nikknikk4

> Οι ψυχολόγοι λένε ότι, το όνειρο σου ήταν να γίνεις δάσκαλος και να κοκκινίζεις τα γραπτά
> 
> 
> Το να αποκαλείς το παιδί σου αγάπη μου από το τηλέφωνο ενώπιον τρίτων, είναι πλέον οι νέοι κανονες 
> Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω



Το ότι πιθανόν καποιοι δεν μιλούν  γλυκά κα τρυφερά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να το κάνουν και άλλοι γονείς 

Και τι πάει να πει αυτό το ΄΄μπροστά σε τρίτους ΄΄δηλαδή να το κάνουν κρυφά ;

Κάντε στα παιδιά σας γούτσου γούτσου  μόνο μέσα στο σπίτι γιατί έξω μπορεί να σας δει κάποιος ;

----------


## p.gabr

> Το ότι πιθανόν καποιοι δεν μιλούν  γλυκά κα τρυφερά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να το κάνουν και άλλοι γονείς 
> 
> Και τι πάει να πει αυτό το ΄΄μπροστά σε τρίτους ΄΄δηλαδή να το κάνουν κρυφά ;
> 
> Κάντε στα παιδιά σας γούτσου γούτσου  μόνο ["/U]μέσα στο σπίτι ]γιατί έξω μπορεί να σας δει κάποιος ;



Είναι σεβαστή η άποψη σου ,αλλά επίτρεψέ μου να πω κάτι ακόμα 
Υπάρχει βεβαίως και σε όλα αυτά που καθορίζει τις απόψεις και τις συμπεριφορές  το λεγόμενο χάσμα γενναιών
θα σου πω κάτι εκ πείρας και αν θες Βάστα το

Όταν η λέξη  αγάπη γίνεται πιπίλα, χάνει την αξία της
Η λέξη αγάπη για μένα δείχνεται με πράξεις,
 Εάν ζεις σε ένα κόσμο που γνωρίζεις πρόσωπα,  πράγματα , καταστάσεις , και ακούς αυτήν την λέξη να κακοποιείται ,απλως αναθεωρεις


ΥΓ

Ένα τελευταίο

Τα παιδιά να είναι φίλοι με τους γονείς, είναι πλέον η λέξη που ακούγεται

Να πω και εδώ κάτι και ας κατηγορηθώ
Τα παιδιά έχουν φίλους να συζητούν ,αλλά χρειάζονται να έχουν και γονείς,

----------


## Fixxxer

Γονιος και φιλος μαζι δεν υπαρχει, δεν γινεται...

----------


## briko

http://postimg.org/image/4qjt5srnp/DSC_0448.jpg


φυσικά υπάρχει και αυτή η περίπτωση.... να βρείτε κάτι τέτοιο.
(το έψαχνα καναδυο βδομάδες αφού ήταν κριμένο πίσω από κάτι βράχια στο χωράφι. Κάποια στιγμή το βρήκα και το έπιασα. Γιαυτό και είναι ανασηκωμένο από την πλευρά της ουράς .
Ακίνδυνο .

----------


## nikosp

'Αστο λοιπόν να ζήσει εκεί που ήταν
Κάποια χρόνια πρήν ένας γείτονας σε ένα εξοχικό που έχω φώναξε ένα τύπο με ένα φορτωτή για να καθαρίσει μία κουμοράδα με πέτρες που είχε στο χωράφι του και από εκεί ξεπετάχτηκαν πολλά φίδια με αποτέλεσμα ο οδηγός του φορτωτή να τον εγκαταλείψει τρέχοντας

----------


## p.gabr

*Περάσαν τέσσερις μήνες και η φύση φέρθηκε  γεναιοδωρα

*

τα υπόλοιπα εξελισσονται

----------


## thanasis 1

Πιστευω η καλυτερη ανταμοιβη μετα απο τοσο κοπο.
Καλοφαγωτες.

----------


## p.gabr

Ο φετινός χειμώνας ήταν πολύ διαφορετικός ,όλες οι εργασίες ήρθαν πολύ πίσω


Η μητέρα μου λέει
Όταν οργώνω , δεν το προσέχει κανείς, όταν  σκάβω δεν με βλέπει κανείς , όταν φυτεύω γυρνούν το κεφάλι, όταν σκαλίζω  και ποτίζω λοξοκοιτάξουν.  Όταν όμως αρχίζει το πράγμα και φαίνεται  τότε όλοι ρωτούν τι κάνεις , και όταν έρθει η ώρα της συγκομιδής, τότε  σου φέρνουν καφέ  και προθυμοποιούνται της οποιαδήποτε βοηθείας 

Ενα βίντεο από την περυσινή χρονιά  που τότε δεν είχα ανεβάσει 






  Καλήχρονιά στους επίδοξους αγρότες

----------


## leosedf

Ε κλασσικά. Φέτος θα έχω πάνω απο 20 είδη ντομάτας. Και 6 είδη καρπουζιού.

----------


## p.gabr

A ΞΕΧΑΣΑ 

Τα νέα μέλη της οικογένειας , που ήρθαν με τον ερχομό της ανάστασης 

11143517_984751931537960_2504367227767767783_o.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

Πρωινή βιολογική επιμέλεια 

20150415_095712 (1).jpg

Τελικά νομίζω ότι καλύτερα την βγάζουν οι κότες .Δεν υπάρχει ημέρα εορτασμού για αυτές 

Λίγα χορταράκια, λίγα αυγουλάκια ,λίγο παστουρμά που έχει μείνει ...και την βγάλαμε την μέρα 

20150415_101710 (1).jpg

----------


## gregpro

> Κατα κύριο λόγο οι επικρατέστερες πετρελαιομηχανές ήταν εγγλέζικες
> Ομως μιας και εκεί ο λόγος, πρέπει να μιλήσω και για αυτό
> 
> 
> Ελληνικές πετρελαιομηχανές ΜΑΛΚΟΤΣΗ



Αν περάσεις  απο  το  χωριό  μου,θα  δεις  3-4  τέτοιες  μηχανές  "μαλκότσια"  να  κάθονται  παρατημένες  σε  ένα  οικόπεδο,15  χρόνια  τώρα...Κανείς  δε νοιάζεται να  αναπαλαιώνει  τέτοια  ιστορικά  μηχανήματα.Εγώ  δύο  αλέτρια που  όργωνε  ο  παππούς  μου  με  τα  αδέρφια  του (όχι  με  τρακτέρ,με  βόδια),τα  βρήκα  σκουριασμένα,τα  έβαψα  και  τώρα  στολίζουν  τον  κήπο.

----------


## leosedf

Που Γρηγόρη? Να έρθω να φορτώσω καμία?  :Lol:

----------


## gregpro

Μακρυχώρι  Λάρισας...  P!

----------


## gregpro

Όταν  ξαναπάω,θα  τραβήξω  φωτογραφίες  τα  μηχανάκια...

----------


## leosedf

Ε μακρυά δεν παίζω...
Εκεί και το βουνό σας έχει φίδια.

----------


## gregpro

Ποιό  βουνό;Ο  Όλυμπος,ο  Κίσσαβος,η  Καρακόπετρα;Πολλά  βουνά  εχουμε  και  πολλά  φίδια!

----------


## leosedf

Πάνω απ το χωριό αυτό με τις κεραίες.

----------


## gregpro

Καρακόπετρα  λέγεται το  βουνό.Εσύ  πως  και  το  ξέρεις  τόσο  καλά  το  χωριό,από  εκεί  κοντά  είσαι;Με  κούφανες!!!! :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

χα δεν κατάλαβες με ποιον μιλάς. Κωνσταντίνος ο ehelon FBI CIA και ένα σορό ξένες λέξεις :Lol:

----------


## street

> A ΞΕΧΑΣΑ 
> 
> Τα νέα μέλη της οικογένειας , που ήρθαν με τον ερχομό της ανάστασης



Παναγιωτη  μια χαρα τα κατσικια ... και eιδικα το γαλα τους  γιαμ γιαμ και φρεσκο  και δυσευρετο ...  δεν πιστευω να τα σφαξετε ... ??? 
απ την φωτο παντος και απ τα λιγα που ξερω ... το ασπρο μπαινει ανετα σε σουβλα ...  :Lol:  :Lol: του χρονου .... το πασχα ...  πιθανον ομ ειναι αρσενικο ? και τα καφε θηλυκα ?  :Biggrin:   αν ναι κοιταξε να τα αβγατισεις  .... σε 2 χρονιες πιθανον τα  τετραπλασια ... τα κατσικια ειναι δυσκολο να τα ξεγεννησεις  ... μεχ και  ο κτηνιατρος εχει θεμα με κατσικες !!

Παναγιωτη προσεξε τ κοτες ,  δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο κοτετσι ...  κανονικα απο την φωτο σου ειναι 8  κοτες και ενας πετεινος ? αν ναι μην περιμενεις να παρεις απλα αβγα απο  εκει , οι κοτες γουσταρουν λασπη και να σου κανουν καθε μερα το αυγο  ...  κοτεσι 3 χ3 , φτιαξτο !! εκτος αν εχεις κανα στρεμα να τ αμολησεις   και μετα να πας να μαζευεις τα αβγα ψαχνοντας το στερεμα 

υσ .. ναι ειμαι απο χωριο θεσσαοινικης    :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

Δημήτρη ο κόκορας είναι στα ιδιαίτερα διαμερίσματα 
Την εποχή αυτήν οι κότες φυσιολογικά γεννούν ένα αυγό την ημέρα 


Βερικοκιά 
Την φυτέψα μόλις περισυ το Φεβρουάριο. Προς ανταποδοση της φροντίδας θέλησε να μου προσφέρει 17 υπέροχους καρπούς 
tmp_11518-20150417_094005-707841180.jpg

Η συνέχεια το βράδυ με κάτι πολυ ΝΟΣΤΙΜΟ

----------


## p.gabr

Παστουρμάς 
 

  Σαν παραδοσιακός αγρότης φροντίζω όταν υπάρχει επάρκεια ,την αποθήκευση μακρού χρόνου Ετσι λοιπόν όταν σφάξω το μοσχαράκι μου (που δεν είχα ποτέ) και εφόσον δεν μπορώ να το καταναλώσω όλο ,ακολουθώ τις αρχαίες μέθοδος συντήρησης. Διαλέγω λοιπόν κατά προτίμηση το "ΝΟΥΑ" χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνεται από όλα τα τμήματα του ζώου  . όπως το "τρανς" ,η  το καθαρό κομμάτι ¨"ελιάς" 

  Παστουρμάς ο άρχοντας των αλλαντικών που δεν είναι δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθεί και μάλιστα με σχεδόν σίγουρη επιτυχία  

Κάποτε ρώτησα ένα Καππαδόκη παππού να μου πει τα μυστικά για τον καλό παστουρμά και  απάντησε . Παστούρ παστούρ, δηλαδή πάστωμα πάστωμα . Αρα λοιπόν καταλαβαίνουμε από πού βγήκε το όνομα και φυσικά ο καλός παστουρμάς θέλει πολύ καλό πάστωμα, άλλωστε η επικάλυψη πάντα είναι διαφορετική ανάλογα με τα κέφια και τα μυστικά του καθενός . Λένε πως ο καλός παστουρμάς γίνεται από καμήλα... μύθος  Ο καλός παστουρμάς εξαρτάται από την επεξεργασία που θα του κάνουμε.το κάτω κάτω δεν θα είχε μείνει καμήλα στον πλανήτη, για τον λόγο ότι δεν εκτρέφονται με την ίδια συχνότητα οι καμήλες σε σχέση με τα βοοειδή  
Πάντως καλό κρέας θεωρείται το βοδινό Νουά και ακόμη καλύτερα το φιλέτο 



  Κάθε χρόνο μετά τα ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ξεκινώ την διαδικασία.


  Ζητώ απο τον χασάπη ένα κομμάτι μεγάλο νουα να μου το σκίσει στην μέση


10384478_936798559666631_7331807532421507677_n.jpg

φτιαχνω ενα κεκλιμένο επίπεδο και βάζω ενα παχύ στρώμα χοντρού αλατιού πανό- κατω 
 Το αφήνω δυο -τρεις μέρες στο αλάτι μέχρι να σταματήσει να βγάζει υγρά  ...Μέτα ξέπλυμα πολύ καλό σε τρεχούμενο νερό και μια ώρα μέσα στο νερό να ξαλμυρίσει πολύ καλα


Δέκα περίπου μέρες στέγνωμα σε ξηρό κρύο και καθαρό μέρος , ώσπου να μαυρίσει και γίνει πολύ σκληρό....

10697341_928015567211597_6760345845461106971_o.jpg


Το  μιγμα 
1 μερος αλεύρι σκληρό  ,1 μέρος τσεμενι , μισο πάπρικα  γλυκιά ,πιπέρι κόκκινο καθ επιθυμία και ένα κεφάλι σκόρδο

10294305_928019203877900_3433470563833159285_n.jpg

   Στέγνωμα και πάλι για λίγες μέρες 
10401993_936800076333146_8937769567263631182_n.jpg

η κοπή


10983410_954589594554194_1617115782405009818_n.jpg

το σημαντικότερο ολων που απαιτεί εργαλείο σωστό 

Βεβαιως όποιον δεν του αρέσει το τσεμενι, υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές

10951420_947433371936483_7670838725367606475_n.jpg


  New version (χωρίς τσεμένι ) με πιπέρια, δεντρολίβανο , BBO mix η


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ Η ΜΙΛΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΟΦΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΤΙΚΆ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ

----------

Gaou (15-07-15)

----------


## p.gabr

Aντε τωρα να  βγάλουμε το βράδυ

1425562_938436316169522_6732610704360803621_n.jpg

----------


## thanasis 1

Πω ρε παναγιωτη τι ειναι αυτα που βαζεις. :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## sakisr

Με εχεις πεθανει!Ο παστουρμας ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου μεζες και ο μισητος της γυναικας μου!Εβαλες και τα αυγα με το χωριατικο απο κατω ...αντε παρε φορα τωρα να ψαχνεις για μεζε.

Παντως περαν πλακας, απο σπιτικο παστουρμα ενας φιλος περισυ ηταν μια ολοκληρη μερα σε δορυφορικη συνδεση με τη τουαλετα του.Μιλαμε του πηγε αιμα-αιμα!Που λεει κι ο Σεφερλης.....

----------


## leosedf

Χτές μου έφερε ο αδερφός μου ετοιματζίδικο από γκαμήλα.

----------


## p.gabr

> Με εχεις πεθανει!Ο παστουρμας ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου μεζες και ο μισητος της γυναικας μου!Εβαλες και τα αυγα με το χωριατικο απο κατω ...αντε παρε φορα τωρα να ψαχνεις για μεζε.
> 
> Παντως περαν πλακας, απο σπιτικο παστουρμα ενας φιλος περισυ ηταν μια ολοκληρη μερα σε δορυφορικη συνδεση με τη τουαλετα του.Μιλαμε του πηγε αιμα-αιμα!Που λεει κι ο Σεφερλης.....




Φιλε σακη μετα την ωρίμανση της πρώτης εβδομαδος, αφαιρείται η επικάλυψη τεμαχίζεται όλος  ο παστουμας και μπαίνει στην κατάψυξη σε σφραγιστά μπολ.ΔΙΑΤΗΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΟΣ ΟΠΩς ΗΤΑΝ
........... Δεν παίζουν με αυτα τα πράγματα 





> Χτές μου έφερε ο αδερφός μου ετοιματζίδικο από γκαμήλα.




Δεν εχει διαφορα εχω δοκιμάσει , καθοτι χρόνιος πελάτης του ΜΙΡΑΝ  ...ολη την δουλειά την κανει η παστα

----------


## p.gabr

*ΠΑΣΤΟΥΡΜΑ-ΔΟΠΙΤΤΑ*


11006378_954589221220898_5380017525580124997_n.jpg

ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑΧΕΙΣ

----------


## leosedf

> Δεν εχει διαφορα εχω δοκιμάσει , καθοτι χρόνιος πελάτης του ΜΙΡΑΝ  ...ολη την δουλειά την κανει η παστα



Ναι ΜΙΡΑΝ είναι και αυτό. Το ίδιο πράγμα μου φαίνεται.
Προτίμησα τα ραπανάκια με ξύδι και λάδι, τα ξεπάτωσα.
Βέβαια περιμένω και τα δικά μου, έβαλα ραπανάκια και κόκκινα, κίτρινα και μωβ καρότα.

----------


## p.gabr

Εχω συζητήσει πολλά πράγματα με τον κύριο Πετρο Μιραν . Μάλιστα πρόλαβα και τον πάτερα του ,τον ιδρυτή  , που καθότανε έξω σε μια καρεκλιτσα και συνήθως έτρωγε ένα μήλο Εχω μάθει πολλά για αυτούς , απο τον απέναντι  μπακάλη ,τον κο Βακαλοπουλο .Τώρα το βάρος της εταιρίας πέφτει στην τρίτη γενιά τους γιούς του κ Πέτρου

----------


## leosedf

Α δεν ξέρω εγώ στο εσύσωλήνας τον είχα δει.

----------


## street

> Παστουρμάς



  μπραβο Παναγιωτη , δεν ηξερα ακριβς την διαδικασια του παστουρμα ... ασε που νομιζα οτι ηταν αλλο κοματι κρεατος ....

εγω  γνωριζω το λαρδι , δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζεις ... το φτιαχνω καθε χρονο  εδω και 7 χρονια ακολουθωντας απο θειο συγχωρεμενο και αυτος με την  σειρα του εβλεπε αο τον παππου που μαλιστα το πουλαγε κιολας μιας και  ειχε γουρουνια ...... 

ξεκιναω την διαδικασια οκτωβριο με  νοεμβριο , τα τελευταια 3 χρονια παιρνω απο τον χασαπη μιας και ο  ξαδερφος δεν εχει πλεον γουρουνια ... ειναι το εξωτερικο δερμα - λιπος  του γουρουνιου , το ξινγκι που λεμε , συνηθως ειναι μεγαλα μονοκοματα  κοματια , ακομα καλυτερα ειναι να εχουν και λιγο κολλημενα ψαχνο σε  διαφορα σημεια στην κατω μερια , κοστος ? ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ! οι χασαπηδες τα  πετανε ουτως η αλλος αυτα οταν καθαριζουν το χοιρινο .. τον λες απο  πριν  ... προπερσι απ το καπανι ενας με φορτωσε με 10 κιλα και δεν μου  πιρε φραγκο και σουπερ ντουπερ κοματια ...  εφτιαξα αρκετο ...  στο δια  ταυτα ...
παιρνεις τα κοματια τα πλενεις με νερο απλα ... η εφοσον τα  κοψεις .... υποψιν οτι για να κοπει το ξιγκι χρειαζομαστε ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΦΤΕΡΟ  μαχαιρι λειο και οχι με δοντια ,  ξεκνας κοβεις τετραγωνια κοματια  φιλετα ας πουμε να χωρεσουν το ενα πανω σ αλλο σε ενα πλαστικο ταπερ 15 χ  15 ( αν και το καλο παστωμα γινετε σε ξυλινο δοχειο ) ριχνεις αλατι  ΨΙΛΟ μπολικο .. σαν τα παστα ψαρια ενα πραγμα ... ξεκινας στον πατο ενα  χιλιοστο περιπου .. ριχνεις το πρωτο φιλετο ... ξανα αλατι μπολικο και  παει λεγοντας ... φισκα στο αλατι που λεμε και θα μπει στο ψυγειο ( η  στο χιονι εξω εκενες τ εποχες δεν ειχαν ψυγειο  :Tongue2:   ) για ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον ... φυσικα μπορει να μνει και εκτος ψυγειου  αλλα εκει θα χρειαστει κανα 3  μηνες ισως και παραπανω , μπορεις να  κανεις και αλλα διαφορα ... 6 φιλετα ας πουμε κομενα 10 χ 10 το ενα πανω  στο αλλο με πιεση απο πανω ( ενα μαρμαρο στο καπακι που βιδωνει δοχειο  για να τα πιεζει ) κολλανε μεταξυ τους και βγαζεις ενα τετραγωνο κοματι  που το κοβεις φετες σαν σαλαμι ... το χοιρινο ξινγκι απορροφαει το αλατι  αλλα καθυστερει αρκετα ...  παμε παρακατω ... οταν περασει ο μηνας μεσα  στο ψυγειο μπορεις να βγαλεις κανα 2 κοματια να τα ξαρμυρισεις  πλενωντας τα να τα τυλιξεις σε σακουλακια και να τα βαλεις στην καταψυξη  ετοιμοπολεμα  :Biggrin:   ακομα και τοσο παγωμενα που ειναι τα κοβεις  σε φετουλες με ενα απλο  λειο μαχαιρι ... και τρωγονται ως εχουν ... φυσικα τσιγαριζονται αλλα θα  σου δωσουν γευση χοιρινου σαλαμιου που και παλι ειναι νοστιμα ... αλλα  αλλο να το φας ως εχει  ...  εγω φτιαχνω κλασικη εκδοση και ατη ειναι  που μου αρεσει ... εκανα και κανα δυο με μπαχαρικα και κλπ εμενα δεν μου  αρεσε ... αλλα οι αλλοι ξετρελαθηκαν ... 
φετος δεν εφτιαξα και τοσο  πολυ λογο χρονου ... στο ψυγειο μου παντς εχω ακομα ενα ταπερ με 3  κοματια ? θα το βγαλω φωτο να το ανεβασω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια  :Biggrin:  

υσ  αυτα και γενικα για το λαρδι ... δεν υπαρχει στο νετ εκτος μερικα ξενα φορα ... που και παλι ... 

υσ  2 θα αντιγραψω αυα του Παναγιωτη ... χωρις να αποθαρρυνθω κανεναν να  το φτιαξει διοτι ειναι πανευκολο ... δεν ευθυνομαι και εγω αν το κανει  καποιος και το φαει μουχλιασμενο ,  η να παθει καμια σαλμονελα ! ρωταει  εδω για περισοτερες πληροφορες που και παλ δεν ευθυνομαι ολα υπευθυνη  σας  ... 

υσ 3





> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ Η ΜΙΛΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΟΦΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΤΙΚΆ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ



ακου κει  " μιλουμε " ...  μιλαμε εειιι   αχαχαχαχ  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

Gaou (15-07-15)

----------


## jakektm

Αλλες εικοσι μερες και ειμαστε ετοιμοι!!! 3ος χρονος φετος, πρωτη παραγωγη!





P5220006.jpg



P5220007.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Μπλε ντομάτα.


Κόκκινη ζέβρα



Αγγούρι Crystal lemon.


Άγουρα ακόμη αλλά οκ.

----------


## p.gabr

Ρε τι γίνεται εδώ ΣΟΔΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΟΜΟΡΑ 

Κοίτα κάτι αγγούρια που μου βγήκαν φέτος

20150715_231545.jpg

και τρυπάνε κιόλας

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό Παναγιώτη θέλει αφρό και ξυραφάκι για κόντρα ξύρισμα πριν το φας  :Very Happy:

----------


## klik

Ναι βρε και σε μένα έχουν αγκάθια φέτος, λες να υπονοούν κάτι με την πολιτική κατάσταση;

----------


## klik

> ...Κοίτα κάτι αγγούρια που μου βγήκαν φέτος



όταν βγαίνουν δεν πειράζει, να μην μπούν προσοχή! :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΟΑΝΘΟΙ 

Ο καλός αγρότης εκμεταλλευεται όλα τα δώρα της μάνας γης. Πρωινή συγκομιδή , έγινε το μονταζ των εξαρτημάτων  στο εργαστήριο, τακτοποιήθηκαν όλα στο σασί  και έτοιμο για τον φούρνο 

attachment.jpg

Το αποτέλεσμα θα γίνει "edit" σε δύο ώρες

..................................................  ...................
edit

20150703_120658.jpg

Κοπιάστε 

Άπαντες καλεσμένοι πλην του Λέπουρα

----------


## leosedf

Golden sunburst tomato, white cherry, yellow pear, peliti cherry η purple bumblebee και Riesentraube μικρούτσικο.

----------


## lepouras

μπράβο ρε Κωνσταντίνε. πές μας και από γεύση και άρωμα σε σύγκριση με την κλασική που ξέρουμε τη λένε?
την κάρτα δίπλα τη την έβαλες? θα  μας πεις και τον λογαριασμό? :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Όχι ρε σύγκριση μεγέθους, αυτό βρήκα.

Τα άσπρα τοματίνια είναι πολύ ωραία όπως και αυτά τα κίτρινα αχλαδάκια.
Δεν έχω τύχει ακόμη άσχημη γεύση όλες φαίνονται πάρα πολύ καλές, περιμένω τις ζέβρες τώρα τις άσπρες, μαύρες κλπ.

----------


## lepouras

> ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΟΑΝΘΟΙ 
> 
> 
> Άπαντες καλεσμένοι πλην του Λέπουρα



αααααααα δεν παίζω. το συμπλήρωσες αφού σου έβαλα πανωχέρι. γιαυτό θα τιμωρηθείς πάραυτα. θα έρθω απρόσκλητος για να μην έχεις να τρατάρεις άλλους. :Lol: 
πως κάνετε έτσι βρε. σαν πουλάκι τρώω
 *Spoiler:*       εντάξει λίγο μεγάλο  :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

> Όχι ρε σύγκριση μεγέθους, αυτό βρήκα.
> 
> Τα άσπρα τοματίνια είναι πολύ ωραία όπως και αυτά τα κίτρινα αχλαδάκια.
> Δεν έχω τύχει ακόμη άσχημη γεύση όλες φαίνονται πάρα πολύ καλές, περιμένω τις ζέβρες τώρα τις άσπρες, μαύρες κλπ.



χαχαχα το κατάλαβα βρε. για πλάκα στο είπα.
σαν γεύση είναι όπως οι κανονικές απλά άλλο χρώμα? ή έχουν μικροδιαφορές?
ξέρω και εγώ? άλλες ποιο γλυκές ή ποιο ξινές  κλπ.

----------


## leosedf

> χαχαχα το κατάλαβα βρε. για πλάκα στο είπα.
> σαν γεύση είναι όπως οι κανονικές απλά άλλο χρώμα? ή έχουν μικροδιαφορές?
> ξέρω και εγώ? άλλες ποιο γλυκές ή ποιο ξινές  κλπ.



Έχουν αλλά δε μπήκα στη διαδικασία γευσιγνωσίας, προς το παρών τις ξεκωλώνω σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα, :Mr. Green:  αργότερα θα τις κάνω ανάλυση

----------


## lepouras

ωχ. κάργα πείνα :Lol: 
καλά όταν σου βαρέσει κάνε μας ένα review :Tongue2: (ξέρεις εσύ. από αυτά με το φόκους) :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

Πολύ πείνα Γιάννη,  με αυτά θα την βγάλουμε σήμερα Ντοματίνια στην σούβλα και καρότο -σούπα. Τα άλλα αύριο 
20150721_085218.jpg

----------


## finos

> Ωραία...
> Τώρα ξήλωσε τα όλα και βρες παλιούς σπόρους που δεν είναι μεταλλαγμένοι και βάλε ένα σωστό σύστημα ποτίσματος (σταγόνα η υπερμούρη gardena) για να μην ξοδεύεις κυβικά.
> 
> Πρόσφατα πιάσαμε μια οχιά και της κόψαμε το κεφάλι πήραμε το δέρμα και το βάλαμε σε αναπτήρες.



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KGw4vVv6Acw

----------


## picdev

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KGw4vVv6Acw



να φανταστείς είναι και συντοπίτης του, το έχουν οι Σερέοι φαίνεται  :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

Είχα ακούσει καλά λόγια για αυτήν τη ποικιλία και πήρα δύο ρίζες για δοκιμή. 

Ποικιλία Αγ . Πέτρου, κάνει παπάδες !!!
Είναι φυτεμένο αρχές  Ιουνίου κοιτάξτε το βίντεο, εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να τις μετρήσω,έχουν  πάνω από 40 ντομάτες!

----------

picdev (22-07-15)

----------


## finos

> Ρε τι γίνεται εδώ ΣΟΔΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΟΜΟΡΑ 
> 
> Κοίτα κάτι αγγούρια που μου βγήκαν φέτος
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58530
> 
> και τρυπάνε κιόλας



ακγουρι σου ειρθε  :Lol:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SV1JRT

.

Εγώ έχω λίγο πιο "άγρια" γούστα στα φυτά...
Αν ο κλέφτης γλυτώσει απο το πίτμπουλάκι μου την Ζιζέλ, θα τον φάνε τα φυτά μου !!
(ή θα τον ....μαμήσουν.  Η και τα δύο, ανάλογα την όρεξη που θα έχουν).

.
IMGP0848.jpg

IMGP0500.jpg

IMGP0815.jpg

IMGP1693.jpg

IMGP1712.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Πάνο αυτές είναι άσπρες? Εγώ έβαλα great white και μου βγαίνουν κάτι γαϊδούρια τεράστια. Δεν τις πάω και πολύ τις μεγάλες, συνήθως οι πιο μικρές είναι πιο έντονες σε γεύσεις.

Ως τώρα πάντως μπορώ να πω ότι είναι τέλειες, το άσπρο τοματίνι είναι γλυκό, τα κίτρινα έχουν πιο κοφτερές γεύσεις.

----------


## p.gabr

Σωτήρη πας για βοτανολόγος νομίζω. Ότι πρέπει για πληγές για ψωρίαση τα πάντα έχεις. 


Κώστα φυσικά και εγώ όταν ψωνίζω ντομάτες αγοράζω τις μικρότερες για πολλούς λόγους. 

Από μεγάλη ντομάτα ,που είναι βέβαια και το φυσιολογικό της, είναι μόνο μία .Η Βραυβρωνας μπαταλα. Αυτή η άσχημη η κατσαρη η ασύμμετρη. 

Τώρα αυτές δεν τις έχω ακόμα δοκιμάσει στην γεύση ,μια πορτοκαλιζει τώρα θα σου πω σε λίγες μέρες. 
Οι υπόλοιπες που βαζω είναι ντοπιες ποικιλίες ,μέτριας απόδοσης

Βραυβρωνας μπαταλα 
batala-wtr2.jpg


edit
Τα πάντα όσο και να λένε, έχουν φάει την μίξη 
Θυμάμαι πριν το 70 ,που ο πατέρας μου είχε μαγαζί στην κεντρική λαχαναγορα Αθηνών,  την τρίτη μέρα εάν μενανε ,έτρεχαν ζουμιά, γέμιζε ο τόπος. Η καλύτερη ντομάτα τότε ήταν από Ιστιαία.

----------


## Gaou

βρε παιδιά βάζετε λιπάσματα ή κοπρια ? πώς έχετε τοσο καλή παραγωγή ? επισης η ντοματες αυτες ειναι απο σπόρους αγορασμένους ή ειναι απο δικές σας απο παλια. εδώ στην αθήνα αν δεν βάλεις κάτι σε λιπασμα η παραγωγή ειναι αστεια .

----------


## leosedf

100% Κουραδάκι (ΣΚΑΤΑ) αλόγου, τσόφλια από αυγά για ασβέστιο, magnesium sulphate για μαγνήσιο και θειάφι. Μπορείς να ξεράνεις και μπανάνες για Κάλλιο κλπ.
Στο χωριό δε βάζω κοπριά.

Βέβαια, τα φυτά δεν έχουν ιδέα αν βάζεις οργανική ύλη η βιολογικό λίπασμα η κανονικό χημικό λίπασμα οπότε ότι και να βάλεις το ίδιο είναι.
Σκοπός είναι να γνωρίζεις τι έχει το έδαφος σου, τι χρειάζεται η τι δε χρειάζεται (και pH). Έχει και κιτ ανάλυσης εδάφους και οργανάκια.
Ότι και να χρησιμοποιήσεις θα είναι το ίδιο εφ' όσον μιλάμε για θρεπτικά συστατικά. Προτιμώ ότι πιο απλό όπως τα τσόφλια κλπ η και οργανικό λίπασμα αν βρίσκω. Σχεδόν καθόλου όμως μιας και το χώμα μου είναι πολύ δυνατό.

Στα φάρμακα είναι το πρόβλημα, αποφυγή οποιουδήποτε εμπορικού φαρμάκου.
Εγώ τουλάχιστον χρησιμοποιώ φυτικά προϊόντα κλπ για τα φυτά, όπως neem oil για τα μαμούνια (αιθέριο έλαιο) και πράσινο σαπούνι. Η τα αφήνεις έτσι και ότι βγει. 

Οι σπόροι μου είναι Πελίτι παραδοσιακοί ελληνικοί και οι περίεργες ντομάτες είναι επίσης παραδοσιακές ράτσες βιολογικά καλλιεργημένες εκτός από 2-3 που φτιάχτηκαν με διασταυρώσεις. Από διάφορες χώρες.


Έχει και μεγάλες ντομάτες (beefsteak) κλπ αλλά δεν τις προτιμώ.

----------


## Gaou

μωρε τσοφλια βάζω και εγώ και ειναι ενταξει οι ντοματες απο ασβέστιο. το χώμα ομως στην αθήνα εινια φτωχο και φανταζομαι ότι θέλει χιλια πράγματα. θα κοιτάξω αυτο το κιτ για την ανάλυση εδάφους...!

απο τον πελιτη ειχα προσπαθήσει και εγώ να παρω καποιους σπορους αλλα δεν μου ειχαν απαντήσει σε καμια απο τις δύο φορες που τους εστειλα( λογικο θα μου πεις με τοσα email που παιρνουν ....!)

οσο αφορα στα φάρμακα μεγάλο προβλημα εκτος των εσπεριδοειδών δεν εχω. τα εσπεριδοειδή εχουν φυλοκνίστη οπου αντιμετωπιζεται μονο με φάρμακο. εχω ψεκάσει σαπουνι , δυοσμο, μεντα , τσουκνιδα , απηγανο και δεν έχει κάνει τπτ. τωρα εχω φυτευσει κατω απο το δεντρο δυοσμο και περιμένω να δώ αν θα αποθησει το σκατομαμουνο..! 

πάντως στα φυτώρια τα έχουν τα φάρμακα ψωμοτυρι....!

----------


## p.gabr

Παύλο οπως και εσύ ξέρεις η ντομάτα είναι απαιτητικό φυτό και σε τροφή και σε προστασία
Εμεις δεν έχουμε πάρα να κάνουμε ότι  ξέρουμε , από κει και πέρα ο θεός βοηθός
  Εννοείται οτι το γεναρη θα σκάψουμε το χωράφι, θα το γυρίσουμε ξανά και ξανά, καμιά κοπριά μέσα και λίγο λιπασματακι.  
Δεν  είμαι αρνητικός στα λιπάσματα όπως προβλέπεται και σύμφωνα με αυτό που  σου λέει ο γεωπόνος Τα ραντίσματα με εντομοκτόνα και μυκητοκτόνα τα  αποφεύγω Αν κάνω κάτι στην αρχή, μετά τέλος..ότι θέλουν ας κάνουν . Εμεις θα ρίξουμε την θειοχαλκινη το θειάφι φυλλοαραίωση και τέλος..
  Μια μέθοδος  που πρέπει να εφαρμόζουμε είναι η σταδιακή φύτευση σε τρεις παρτίδες ανά  20 μέρες, έτσι ώστε αν κάποια αποτύχει να έχεις ελπίδα για την επόμενη.  

Τωρα εάν σου πέσει και η βρομούσα (το πράσινο σκαθάρι) τι να κάνεις , εκεί που να φας δηλητήρια καλύτερα να έχει και στιγματακια 
Λενε τώρα ότι έχουνε εντομοκτόνα που ραντίζεις και σε δυο μέρες τρως ,άλλα αυτά όλα μετά από δέκα χρόνια θα δεις ότι και πάλι θα απαγορεύονται


EDIT 
Σωτήρη τις εικόνες σου ,τώρα απο το σπιτι  τις βλέπω καλύτερα .. και σαρκοφάγα ρε μπαγάσα???

----------


## Gaou

παναγιώτη με τις ντομάτες δεν έχω πολλά προβλήματα αν και να σου πώ την αλήθεια δεν τρώμε και πολλές ( απο του κήπου) . αυτο που πολύ με στενωχωρει ειναι ότι πλέον όλα τα χώματα της πατρίδας μας με εξαιρεση ελάχιστα βουνα ειναι αγονα . κοινώς εγώ βλέπω ότι όταν ξυπνήσουμε θα ειναι αργα καθότι πλεον τα Αγια χωματα μας δεν θα μπορουν να παραγουν ουτε αγριαδες. στην πεντελη που μένω το βουνο έχει καει 5 φορες . στην λαμια που ξέρω άμα δεν βάλουνε 700 κιλα λιπασμα στα μποστανια τους δεν βγαιενι τπτ.

εγώ το μεγάλο προβλημα που εχω ειναι ο τρομερος αερας. μιλάμε για αερα φοβερο . οποτε το που θα φτιαξω κήπο μέσα στο οικοπεδο ειναι καθε φορα σχετικο και εξαρταται απο πως τα πάνε οι θάμνοι που εχω βάλει για φραχτες. οι θαμνοι δε θέλουν τρομερες ποσοτητες νερου ( το οποιο το χρυσοπληρώνουμε εδώ) πραγμα που γενικα καθιστα το σπορ του κηπου πολύ ακριβο. και αυτος ειναι και ενας απο τους λογους που δεν ριχνω αλλα λεφτα στον κήπο σε λιπάσματα και κοπριες. αυτη την στιγμη έχω 7 ντοματιες όπου έχει η κάθε μια μεσο ορο 2 ντοματες πανω.

επισης τελευταια φορα που ειχα πάρει λιπασμα ( οργανικο ) βρομαγε ψαριλα. συζητώντας δε με εναν που ασχολουταν με ιχθυοκαλλιεργιες μου ειπε ότι καθόλου απιθανο δεν ηταν αυτο ( να αλεθουν ψαρια και να τα κάνουν λιπασμα) πραγμα το οποιο εμενα με ξενισε πολύ ώς προς το φυσικο της υποθεσης.

παντως ουτε απο αυτα ξέρω και ότι κανω βγαινει μισο και με ατελειες. εν πασι περιπτώση βλέπω ότι εχω πέσει σε φωλια οποτε θα προσπαθήσω και σε αυτον το τομεα να κλέψω τις γνώσεις σας.

@ σωτήρη αυτα τα σαρκοφάγα που κλεινουν βοηθάνε καθόλου στα κουνουπια ?

----------


## leosedf

Το λίπασμα από ψάρια θεωρείται από τα καλύτερα μιας και είναι βιολογικό και περιέχει και φώσφορο (βοηθάει στο να αναπτύσσεται ρίζα καλή) και άζωτο και διάφορα ιχνοστοιχεία χρήσιμα. Το υγρό λίμασμα ψαριών (διαφυλλικό) μάλιστα είναι και ακριβό.

Και ο Βασιλικός κάνει για τα κουνούπια. Εδώ πάνω κανένα φυτό (ιδίως Σέρρες) δεν κάνει τίποτα φυσικά.
Πάντως δεν ξέρω για κάτω σε σας νομίζω δε διαφέρει και πολύ αλλά εδώ και ένα κουτί κοκα κόλας να φυτέψεις θα βγει κοκακολιά.



Υ.Γ. Αυτό με τα στοματάκια έβαλα κι εγώ σπόρο σε γλάστρα αλλά δεν έβγαινε και το παράτησα.

----------

Gaou (24-07-15)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Παύλο οπως και εσύ ξέρεις η ντομάτα είναι απαιτητικό φυτό και σε τροφή και σε προστασία
> Εμεις δεν έχουμε πάρα να κάνουμε ότι  ξέρουμε , από κει και πέρα ο θεός βοηθός
>   Εννοείται οτι το γεναρη θα σκάψουμε το χωράφι, θα το γυρίσουμε ξανά και ξανά, καμιά κοπριά μέσα και λίγο λιπασματακι.  
> Δεν  είμαι αρνητικός στα λιπάσματα όπως προβλέπεται και σύμφωνα με αυτό που  σου λέει ο γεωπόνος Τα ραντίσματα με εντομοκτόνα και μυκητοκτόνα τα  αποφεύγω Αν κάνω κάτι στην αρχή, μετά τέλος..ότι θέλουν ας κάνουν . Εμεις θα ρίξουμε την θειοχαλκινη το θειάφι φυλλοαραίωση και τέλος..
>   Μια μέθοδος  που πρέπει να εφαρμόζουμε είναι η σταδιακή φύτευση σε τρεις παρτίδες ανά  20 μέρες, έτσι ώστε αν κάποια αποτύχει να έχεις ελπίδα για την επόμενη.  
> 
> Τωρα εάν σου πέσει και η βρομούσα (το πράσινο σκαθάρι) τι να κάνεις , εκεί που να φας δηλητήρια καλύτερα να έχει και στιγματακια 
> Λενε τώρα ότι έχουνε εντομοκτόνα που ραντίζεις και σε δυο μέρες τρως ,άλλα αυτά όλα μετά από δέκα χρόνια θα δεις ότι και πάλι θα απαγορεύονται
> 
> ...




Αχαχαχαχαχαχα.... Μεταξύ άλλων ΚΑΙ σαρκοφάγα. Καμια εικοσαριά φυτά και περίπου 10 χιλιάδες σπόρια απο διάφορα είδη σαρκοφάγα, που θα σκάσουν μύτη τα φυτάκια όπου νά'ναι.  Τώρα φτιάχνω και ένα μικρό θερμοκήπιο 3 χ 2 μέτρα να στεγάσω τα σαρκοφάγα και τις ορχιδέες μου.

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> @ σωτήρη αυτα τα σαρκοφάγα που κλεινουν βοηθάνε καθόλου στα κουνουπια ?



Αυτά είναι για λίγο μεγαλύτερα έντομα. Απο μύγα και πάνω μέχρι μικρή ακρίδα.
Αυτά που κάνου ΤΡΕΛΗ καταστροφή στα κουνούπια είναι αυτά που μοιάζουν σαν γκαζόν με ακίδες. Μιλάμε οτι τρώνε κουνούπια σαν τρελά.

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Υ.Γ. Αυτό με τα στοματάκια έβαλα κι εγώ σπόρο σε γλάστρα αλλά δεν έβγαινε και το παράτησα.



Πρέπει να τα φυτέψεις ΜΟΝΟ την άνοιξη και η γλάστρα να έιναι μέσα σε νερό, που το ύψος του να είναι ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ στα 1/2 του ύψους της γλάστρας. Είναι φυτά που ζούνε σε βάλτους, οπότε θέλουν τρελά πολύ νερό. Επίσης το χώμα πρέπει να είναι σκέτη τύρφη χωρίς πρόσθετα. ΔΕΝ πρέπει να βάλεις κανένα λίπασμα και το νερό που θα βάλεις να είναι αποσταγμένο, βρόχινο ή στην χειρότερη απιονισμένο. Αν βάλεις νερό βρύσης ....μπαι-μπαι μα'ι' νταρλινγκ !!!
ΤΟΣΟ απλά  :Wink:  !!!

.

----------


## leosedf

Σωτήρη έτσι βγαίνουν και στη φύση?  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Πρέπει να τα φυτέψεις ΜΟΝΟ την άνοιξη και η γλάστρα να έιναι μέσα σε νερό, που το ύψος του να είναι ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ στα 1/2 του ύψους της γλάστρας. Είναι φυτά που ζούνε σε βάλτους, οπότε θέλουν τρελά πολύ νερό. Επίσης το χώμα πρέπει να είναι σκέτη τύρφη χωρίς πρόσθετα. ΔΕΝ πρέπει να βάλεις κανένα λίπασμα και το νερό που θα βάλεις να είναι αποσταγμένο, βρόχινο ή στην χειρότερη απιονισμένο. Αν βάλεις νερό βρύσης ....μπαι-μπαι μα'ι' νταρλινγκ !!!
> *ΤΟΣΟ απλά*  !!!
> 
> .



τη τόσο απλά βρε. άσε πάμε να φτιάξουμε κάνα επιταχυντή σωματιδίων. ευκολότερο θα είναι :hahahha:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη έτσι βγαίνουν και στη φύση?



Ναι...
Εκεί που βγαίνουν μόνα τους, τέτοιες συνθήκες έχουν.

.





.

----------


## SV1JRT

> τη τόσο απλά βρε. άσε πάμε να φτιάξουμε κάνα επιταχυντή σωματιδίων. ευκολότερο θα είναι



Ελα ρε φίλε... Δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό.
Απλά πράγματα.

.
IMGP0812.jpg IMGP0814.jpg IMGP0387.jpg IMGP0392.jpg IMGP0401.jpg IMGP0406.jpg

.

----------


## leosedf

Μήπως θέλει να του παίζεις και Βασίλη Καρά κάθε απόγευμα  :Lol: 


Σωτήρη βλέπω έχει και περλίτη μέσα το μείγμα σου. Δεν είπες σκέτη τύρφη?


Α και κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μήπως θέλει να του παίζεις και Βασίλη Καρά κάθε απόγευμα 
> 
> 
> Σωτήρη βλέπω έχει και περλίτη μέσα το μείγμα σου. Δεν είπες σκέτη τύρφη?
> 
> 
> Α και κάτι σχετικό.




Με τον Καρά ....μαραίνονται.
Κάτι σε Maiden αν έχεις....

Ο περλίτης είναι must σε όλλα τα φυτά για να αφραταίνει το χώμα. Μπορείς να βάλεις και πλυμένη άμμο θαλάσσης, την γκρίζα. Οτιδήποτε ΔΕΝ περιέχει θρεπτικά συστατικά. Ακόμα και χρωματιστή άμμο απο το ΙΚΕΑ μπορείς να βάλεις για χώμα...

Καλά, το βίντεο είναι μεγάλη μούφα.
Δεν έχει τόση δύναμη η Διοναία !!

.

----------


## Gaou

> ....που μοιάζουν σαν γκαζόν με ακίδες. ...
> 
> .



και πώς μπορω να τα ζητηξω αυτα σε φυτώριο . το ονομα τους εννοω

----------


## SV1JRT

> και πώς μπορω να τα ζητηξω αυτα σε φυτώριο . το ονομα τους εννοω




Παύλο, το 99% των φυτωριούχων είναι παντελώς *ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ*. Πέρα από καμιά γαρδένια και καμιά τριανταφυλλιά δεν ξέρουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ άλλο. Δεν έχω δει πιο άσχετους επαγγελματίες από τους φυτωριούχους.  Τέλος πάντων...

Λοιπόν, όπως κατάλαβες αυτά τα φυτά ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν στα Ελληνικά φυτώρια. Τα σπόρια τα έφερα από έξω, κυρίως από Αγγλία και ένα ειδικό φυτώριο στην Βουλγαρία. Τώρα με τα Capital Control, χαιρετίσματα.

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ φορές έφερνε τέτοια φυτά το ΙΚΕΑ, στο τμήμα με τα φυτά που έχει. Αν κάνεις καμία βόλτα ίσως βρεις ακόμα, αλλά στο ΙΚΕΑ πληρώνεις τον κούκο για αηδόνι. Νομίζω έχουν 8 ευρώ το κάθε γλαστράκι......
Το όνομα των φυτών αυτών είναι "*Drosera Capensis*" ή "*Drosera Alba*". Γενικά αυτό το είδος φυτών που μοιάζει με γκαζόν λέγεται "*Drosera*".

Υπάρχει και η κατηγορία "*Pinguicula*", αλλά είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολη και ακριβή......






.

----------


## manolena

> βρε παιδιά βάζετε λιπάσματα ή κοπρια ? πώς έχετε τοσο καλή παραγωγή ? επισης η ντοματες αυτες ειναι απο σπόρους αγορασμένους ή ειναι απο δικές σας απο παλια. εδώ στην αθήνα αν δεν βάλεις κάτι σε λιπασμα η παραγωγή ειναι αστεια .



Μπορείς να σπείρεις μια χρονιά φθινόπωρο αργά κουκιά, να τα αφήσεις στο μποστάνι αφού μαζέψεις τον καρπό χλωρό (για γιαχνί με πατάτες και μάραθο), και του δίνεις ένα όργωμα την άνοιξη με καλό ανακάτεμα να σαπίσουν στο χωράφι τα φυτά. Καλύτερο απο λίπασμα, δίνει πολύ άζωτο στο χώμα. Μετά βάλε τη σπορά σου.

----------


## Gaou

> Παύλο, το 99% των φυτωριούχων είναι παντελώς *ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ*. Πέρα από καμιά γαρδένια και καμιά τριανταφυλλιά δεν ξέρουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ άλλο. Δεν έχω δει πιο άσχετους επαγγελματίες από τους φυτωριούχους.  Τέλος πάντων...
> 
> .



εγω ειχα εδώ ενα φυτώριο που το εκτιμήσα πολύ . παω προχθές εχει βγει ο τυπάς να μας εξυπηρετησει δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσους μπαφους ειχε πιει πριν. τα παιδια τον κοιτουσαν καλα καλα...! φωναζει τον μεγαλο του λέω θέλω ενα θάμνο χρήσιμο για δώρο. μου λέει η γυναικα μου τι να παρουμε . της λέω δαφνη να πιασει τοπο. μου λεει ο μακακας τι θα την κανετε θα την μασουλάτε...! κατα τα αλλα μας φταινε οι 300

το ασχετος στην ελλάδα ειναι πλεον τιμη με αυτα που βλέπεις . το καφρος ειναι γενικώς χαρακτηρισμος.

εχω κάποια λεφτά στο Paypal. και ειχα και έναν ολλανδο που ειχα πάρει μαυρα bambou και μου αρεσε πολύ σαν πωλητης . θα κοιταξω αμα εχει ειδαλως θα ψαξω στο αγγλικο.

----------


## leosedf

Σήμερα μου ήρθαν περίπου 40-45 φακελάκια με σπόρους, λάχανα, λαχανάκια, κουνουπίδια και μπρόκολα διάφορα, αντίδια κλπ κλπ

----------


## finos

κι εγω εχω κηπο

----------


## Gaou

> κι εγω εχω κηπο



βλέπω τα πεπονια σου στην φωτογραφια που εχεις.

----------


## p.gabr

> βλέπω τα πεπονια σου στην φωτογραφια που εχεις.



Ωραία τα πεπόνια!!!!
Παυλο του χρόνου βάλε ενα παρτέρι βλίτο (καιμια 10 τετραγωνικά)  με ενα φλιτζανάκι σπόρο , να τρως συνέχεια  και εσύ και οι γείτονες 

Κωσταντινε 




> ήμερα μου ήρθαν περίπου 40-45 φακελάκια με σπόρους, λάχανα, λαχανάκια, κουνουπίδια και μπρόκολα διάφορα, αντίδια κλπ κλπ



Βουρ στον πατσά ,η γεωργία έχει μέλλον ,  θα αποκτήσεις και την κατσίκα των ονείρων σου (αυτή με το κόκκινο λουράκι ) και θα είσαι ΗΙ




Λοιπόν για να μην ωραιοποιώ τα πράγματα και να λέμε και αλήθειες κοιτάξτε εδώ

Αυτές εδώ ντόπιας ποικιλίας μπήκαν 20 Απρίλη .

20150723_195401.jpg

Η μια στην άκρη έμεινε ζουπιάρα  με τους καρπούς όπως πριν 20 μέρες . Η άλλη δίπλα ΟΚ ,ΤΙΣ ΠΤΑΙΕΙ  δεν φαίνεται κάποια ασθένεια ????
Εν τω μεταξύ ο καρπός της, είναι όπως ο άνθρωπος μέχρι τα  20 του χρόνια . Ετσι και η ντομάτα ,ότι πάρει μέχρι τις είκοσι μέρες ,από κει και πέρα ότι να του κάνεις δεν γίνεται τίποτα

Εδω ποικιλία βραυβρωνας 45 ήμερων

20150723_195241.jpg

η μια στο παρτερι της λεμονιάς και η άλλη εκτός  ,έτσι για δοκιμή  και απ ότι φαίνεται έχουν  διάφορα 

Εδω  ποικιλία ίδια με την πρώτη, αλλά με 15 μέρες καθυστέρηση

20150723_195447.jpg
Τι να πω τώρα  και καθυστερημένες και τεράστιοι καρποί!!!

*Σε όλες τα ίδια έκανα, αλλά η  καθε μια  κάνει του κεφαλιού της 
*

ΕDIT

Aσε τώρα γιατί έμπλεξα και με το ρόλοι τοίχου ,τα έπαιξε το κουρντιστήρι 
  Τελικά το έφτιαξα αλλά έχω κολλήσει στην ρύθμιση του εκκρεμές της  καμπάνας .Δεν κουνιέται σωστά,  έχω φάει ώρες 

20150722_120314.jpg 20150723_103814.jpg

Ουτε δέκτης τριπλο-ετροδυνος να ήταν ...ρυθμίζω ρυθμίζω και τίποτα

----------


## leosedf

Παναγιώτη αυτά τώρα τα βάζουνε?

Για να φάω τα έχω βρε, λόγω πείνας... Το κατσίκι (η μίρκα) σήμερα έτρωγε φυστίκια.


Α να σου πω, αν το παρακάνουμε με τη γαλαζόπετρα να ξέρεις μειώνει τα ζάχαρα μέσα στον καρπό. Το Neem oil έχει παρόμοια δράση και διώχνει και μαμούνια. Στα μεγάλα μόνο neem oil ψεκάζω (είναι και αντιμουχλικό και αντι παρασιτικό  κλπ).
Όταν είναι μικρά και γαλαζόπετρα.

----------


## p.gabr

Αν εννοείς τα βλίτα, αρχές Απριλη είναι καλύτερα

----------


## leosedf

Τα μπρόκολα κουνουπίδια μαρούλια κλπ λέω.

----------


## p.gabr

Ναι  απο Αύγουστο- Σεπτέμβριο  μεταφυτεύουμε τα πρώτα φυτά

----------


## SV1JRT

.

Η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια να καλλιεργήσω Ανανά !!
Περιμένω να δώ αν θα ριζώσει....

IMGP1034.jpg IMGP1035.jpg IMGP1036.jpg IMGP1039.jpg IMGP1045.jpg 

.






.

----------


## Gaou

> Ωραία τα πεπόνια!!!!
> Παυλο του χρόνου βάλε ενα παρτέρι βλίτο (καιμια 10 τετραγωνικά)  με ενα φλιτζανάκι σπόρο , να τρως συνέχεια  και εσύ και οι γείτονες



τοσα εχω βάλει απο περσι και φέτος βγήκαν απο το σπορο που έπεσε . το θέμα ειναι ότι και αυτα θέλουν απειρο νερο. το προβλημα ομως ειναι ότι ειναι λιγο πικρά. μέχρι τώρα εχουμε φάει δύο φορες. περισσοτερο για γεψη και όχι για χόρταση αλλα μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι δεν ηταν τοσα νοστιμα όσο τα αγορασμένα.

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμμ θα τα βάλω όλα σε jiffy 7.

----------


## street

παιδια  αυτα που βγαλατε και ολα καλα και ολα οκ , ρωταω εγω τωρα ,  βγαλατε μια κλασικη ντοματα κοκκινη και ενα κλασσικο αγγουρι ? που ειναι ( ηταν ) η εποχη τους ? εγω φυτεψα και εβγαλα μονο απο κατω στη πυλωτη της οικοδομης μου δυο καφασια κοκινης ντοματας και ενα τελαρο αγγουρια μετρημενα 30 , στο οικοπεδο και στο χωραφι τα κανω καθε χρονο εβγαλα τον αγλεουρα , τ γκαλαξικα ντοματες μαυρες απλα βαζω 5-6 ριζες για τουρσι για τον χειμωνα απο τωρα και δεν τας τρωμε ,   ( μελτζανα ?) στα αγγουρια  κανατε ενα λαθος και φυτεψατε σπορους αγγουριου θερμοκηπιου 
(! πιθανον να σας τα πουλησε ) και να τα αγκαθια ! το αγγουρι δεν ειναι κολοκυθα μα ουτε και καρπουζι , ξυλαγγουρο το λεμε εμεις εδω πανω και το κανουμε τουρσι σαν τα βαζακια που αγοραζετε στο σουπερ μαρκετ ,ριζες ξυλαγγουρου βαζω και εγω , και τουρσι κλασιικα , ολα αυτα δεν χρειαζονται *κανενα μα κανενα λιπασμα μονο* την *γη* και το *πατοφτυαρο*

----------


## street

> Η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια να καλλιεργήσω Ανανά !!



σωτηρη δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα μαλλον δεν θα σου βγει , μακαρι να σου βγει δλδ αλλα  ....  αι να δουμε  :Biggrin: 


υσ βαλε και συ κανα μανιταρι που ειναι μοδα τωρα  :Biggrin:

----------


## SV1JRT

> σωτηρη δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα μαλλον δεν θα σου βγει , μακαρι να σου βγει δλδ αλλα  ....  αι να δουμε 
> 
> 
> *υσ βαλε και συ κανα μανιταρι που ειναι μοδα τωρα*




 :Wink: 





.

----------


## Gaou

> .



για μανιτάρια να σας στειλω εγώ σε αγιασμένα χώματα να κόψετε amanitus να πάθετε πλάκα. θα εξαφανιστουν και capital control και γενικά ότι control εχετε και σας ενοχλει...!

----------


## p.gabr

Σωτήρη σε βλέπω πολύ διαβασμένο!!!  Πρόσεξε γιατί θα φορολογηθείς ,γιατί τωρα τα βάζουν με τους αγρότες  (το λέω και για έμενα .... ρε που φτάσαμε δεν μπορώ να πουλήσω την πραγμάτια μου!!!!




*ΠΩΣ ΚΌΒΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΠΟΎΖΙ???


**Οχι παραδοσιακά .... ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ,όχι διαμηκος έιναι πολλά πλεονεκτήματα 
*
20150724_223340.jpg



Πρώτον.. δεν γίνεται δυο κομμάτια,  που μέχρι να φας το ένα πετάς το άλλοΔεύτερον.. μπορείς να κόψεις ρόδα, μισό, τέταρτο πολύ πιο εύκολαΤρίτον... δεν αδικείς κανένα κλέβοντας καρδιέςΤέταρτον.. διαρκεί πολυ περισσότερο και μένουν μέχρι το τέλος, όλα τα μέρη του καρπουζιούΠέμπτον... πιάνει πιο λίγο χώρο στο ψυγείο εάν  κάπου το παίρνει στο μπόι 

Μοναδικό μειονέκτημα ,να έχει το ψυγείο σε κάποιο σημειο πλούσιο ύψος

----------


## nestoras

> Σωτήρη σε βλέπω πόλη διαβασμένο!!!  Πρόσεξε γιατί θα φορολογηθείς ,γιατί τάρα τα βάζουν με τους αγρότες  (το λέω και για έμενα .... ρε που φτάσαμε δεν μπορώ να πουλήσω την πραγμάτια μου!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ΠΩΣ ΚΌΒΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΠΟΎΖΙ???
> 
> 
> **Οχι παραδοσιακά .... ΚΑΘΕΤΑ έχει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα 
> ...



Το παραδοσιακό φάγωμα γίνεται με μεγάλο κουτάλι...

----------


## leosedf



----------


## georgegr



----------


## nestoras

Τι μεταλλαγμένα καρπούζια είναι αυτά χωρίς σπόρια??? :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι μεταλλαγμένα, έχω και τέτοια, έχουν σπόρια αλλά είναι άσπρα μικρά και μαλακά δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## p.gabr

https://youtu.be/-OZjHjJToVo

Eμας άλλος πιο γρήγορος τρόπος να φας καρπούζι

----------


## thanasis 1

Πω ρε ουτε κουκουτσι δεν αφησε... :Lol: 
Πως το εφαγε ετσι στην μαπα,εσκασα στα γελια ωραιος ρε παναγιωτη.

----------


## SV1JRT

> https://youtu.be/-OZjHjJToVo
> 
> Eμας άλλος πιο γρήγορος τρόπος να φας καρπούζι







> Πω ρε ουτε κουκουτσι δεν αφησε...
> Πως το εφαγε ετσι στην μαπα,εσκασα στα γελια ωραιος ρε παναγιωτη.



Το είχα δει και πιο παλιά και είχα λιώσει στα γέλια....
Ρε την ταλαίπωρη τι έπαθε..

.

----------


## finos

το απογευμα φοτο

----------


## xlife

> το απογευμα φοτο




Έχεις δώσει το φιλμ για εμφάνιση?

----------


## d.antonis

Το περιβολακι μου....Φωτογραφία0005.jpgΦωτογραφία0006.jpgΦωτογραφία0007.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Έλα γατούδια, ένα δείγμα μιας και δε βγήκαν αρκετές ακόμη, περιμένω και άλλα είδη. Βάζω τα λινκ μόνο γιατί είναι μεγάλες εικόνες.

Κόκκινη Ζέβρα
http://i.imgur.com/eKdKCti.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mDvPR0C.jpg

Yellow ντομάτο
http://i.imgur.com/6BjFfKB.jpg

Τοματίνι purple bumblebee
http://i.imgur.com/MgV406D.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/bEipUdm.jpg

White μελιτζάνα άμα λάχει να ουμ.
http://i.imgur.com/014hnhW.jpg


Πράσινη ζέβρα
http://i.imgur.com/Y3WbCwr.jpg


Κίτρινο αγγούρι crystal lemon
http://i.imgur.com/WhbfBPy.jpg


Και μια ένα κομμάτι του κήπου πριν καιρό. Δεν πρόλαβα φέτος να απλώσω συρματόσχοινα κλπ και έβαλα παλούκια.
http://i.imgur.com/ahJS1CZ.jpg

----------

street (30-07-15)

----------


## nestoras

> Το περιβολακι μου....



Τα δεύτερα ντομάτες είναι; Θέλουν δέσιμο σε καμιά βέργα!  :Razz:

----------


## p.gabr

Πωωω, Πωωωω, πωωω, πετάει η ομάδα  !!


Και SMD παραγωγές Μulticolour και traditional (λαμπάτες ) από τον Αντωνη

Και οι brainboard πολύ δυνατές και καθαρές

Κωνσταντίνε ζηλεύω

----------


## leosedf

Πρώτη φορά τις βάζω αυτές, του χρόνου θα βάλω και άλλα είδη και θα αλλάξω τις κίτρινες με πιο μεγάλες.

----------


## Gaou

> το απογευμα φοτο



με ρουχα ή χωρίς...? συγνωμη ρε φίλε αλλα κολλάζεις με αυτην την φωτογραφία. εχεις σκεφτει να την αλλάξεις να την βάλεις ολοσωμη?

----------


## p.gabr

Τσάι του βουνού 
 
Ο χειμων γαρ εγγύς και πρέπει να κάνουμε τα κουμάντα μας

ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ στη τρίτη υψηλότερη κατακόρυφη της Πάρνηθας   1285μ ,αριστερά του καταφυγίου Μπαφι Αθηνων
παραθέτω και τον χάρτη οδοιπορικού 

Screenshot_2015-07-25-21-04-16.jpg

Λιγοστο και κουρεμένο άλλα η δουλειά έγινε 

20150725_195418.jpg

  Πολλά τα τεχνολογικά θεάματα της ειδικότητας μας από το σημειο αυτό 

20150725_195700.jpg


  Υπάρχουν πολλά να δειχθούν, αλλά για λογούς ευνοήτους παραλείπονται

20150725_195826.jpg

Η Δουλειά έγινε δυο τσαντούλες είναι αρκετές ,ώστε να μείνει και για άλλους

Το Τιλιο είχε τελειώσει δεν πρόλαβα , (ήθελε 10 μέρες νωριτερα )

----------


## gregpro

> το απογευμα φοτο







> Έχεις δώσει το φιλμ για εμφάνιση?



 finos_film_b2.jpg Ξέρω  ότι  είναι  offtopic,αλλά  αυτό  μου  ήρθε  στο  μυαλό!

----------


## Gaou

> Υπάρχουν πολλά να δειχθούν, αλλά για λογούς ευνοήτους παραλείπονται



γιατι το πονηρο μου μυαλο μου λεει ότι εδώ πρέπει να ζητήσω διευκρινηση ?





> Η Δουλειά έγινε δυο τσαντούλες είναι αρκετές ,ώστε να μείνει και για άλλους



αυτο φίλε μου πολύ σε τιμάει

----------


## p.gabr

Ξέχασα να γράψω προηγουμένως ,ότι μόνον σε αυτό το σημειο υπάρχει το τσάι  

και κάτι άλλο


20150726_170017.jpg

Αααι  τσαπ -τσαπ -τσαπ ..

----------


## geoxst

εδω στην αρχη της ανοιξης11117659_518870148252207_2024229551_n[1].jpg11251723_518870081585547_1407373580_n[1].jpg11263793_518870114918877_144009306_n[2].jpg11269725_518870138252208_333971244_n[1].jpg11275767_518870091585546_1475955425_n[1].jpg11281734_518870124918876_128169627_n[1].jpg
λογω δεντρων και λιγου χωρου εκανα τα δυο βαρελια καθετο λαχανοκηπο και τις σωληνες για φραουλες

----------


## geoxst

και εδω τωρα 11721869_546227072183181_246034079_n.jpg11798235_546227112183177_1647385663_n.jpg11801893_546227075516514_1753252921_n.jpg11801971_546227122183176_1605733325_n.jpg11823785_546227095516512_481046677_n.jpg11824057_546227062183182_837315753_n.jpg

(λογω ζεστης οι φοτο ειναι λιγο------) :Bored:

----------


## p.gabr

> εδω στην αρχη της ανοιξης11117659_518870148252207_2024229551_n[1].jpg11251723_518870081585547_1407373580_n[1].jpg11263793_518870114918877_144009306_n[2].jpg11269725_518870138252208_333971244_n[1].jpg11275767_518870091585546_1475955425_n[1].jpg11281734_518870124918876_128169627_n[1].jpg
> λογω δεντρων και λιγου χωρου εκανα τα δυο βαρελια καθετο λαχανοκηπο και τις σωληνες για φραουλες





Ούτε στις γλάστρες δεν θα επιτρέπεται σε λίγα χρόνια

Τέλος οι καλλιέργειες από τους αγροτες με απόφαση του eurogroup 

http://www.logiosermis.net/2015/07/e...1#.Vbo6cfdRU0M

----------


## leosedf

Ναι όπως και ο αντικαπνιστικός νόμος..
Ας έρθει να μου πει κάποιος μέσα στον κήπο μου είσαι παράνομος και να τα ξηλώσει να κάνω εξάσκηση με την καραμπίνα.
Αυτές οι παρλαπίπες δεν περνάνε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## street

> χουν σπόρια αλλά είναι άσπρα μικρά και μαλακά δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις.



νερο θελουν και μαλιστα μπολικο ,πλημυρα που λεμε ,  μετα θα μαυρισουν , αγγουρο το εσφαξες  .... 




> Έλα γατούδια, ένα δείγμα μιας και δε βγήκαν αρκετές ακόμη, περιμένω και άλλα είδη. Βάζω τα λινκ μόνο γιατί είναι μεγάλες εικόνες.



 εσυ ασε γαμηθηκες   :Biggrin:  τα συγχαρητηρια μου και καλη σοδεια που στανταρ θα την εχεις , τα ντοματινια θα κοκκινισουν αν ριξεις λιγο νερο παραπανω  .... θεωρητικα ,  αν δεν .... ανετα ενα τνοματακι τουρσι για χειμωνα  ... να εχεις το νου σου μ αρχισουν και πεφτουν  ....

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχουν seedless καρπούζια και κίτρινα και κόκκινα.

----------


## xlife

> Ναι όπως και ο αντικαπνιστικός νόμος..
> Ας έρθει να μου πει κάποιος μέσα στον κήπο μου είσαι παράνομος και να τα ξηλώσει να κάνω εξάσκηση με την καραμπίνα.
> Αυτές οι παρλαπίπες δεν περνάνε στην Ελλάδα.




Γιατί το λές για τον αντικαπνιστικό νόμο? στόχος δεν ήταν να εξαφανιστούν τα τσιγάρα , αλλα τα τασάκια... όλα τα καφέ γέμισαν ανθοδοχεία που τα λουλουδάκια κολυμπάνε στα αποτσίγαρα

----------


## street

καπνιζω χειροτερα απο φουγαρο , ημουν και ατμιστης και καμια σχεση , λεω για του χρονου να κανω μια προσπαθεια ....  για καμια 10-15 ριζες  .... στο χωραφι .. ..πηγα να την κανω και φετος αλλα ... ακριβες οι ετοιμες  ριζες για φυτεμα  ....  ενοειτε για προσωπικη χροση εμου και κανενος αλλου  !

----------


## street

> seedless καρπούζια



τωρα να το σχολιασω ναι η οχι δεν ξερω και πως θα φανει δλδ  :Lol:   αχαχαχα , ρωτα τον παππου σου/μου , να δουμε τ θα πουν   :Lol:  εμενα δεν μπορει πει πλεον  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Οι παππούδες ξέρουν αυτά που είχαν στο χωριό.

----------


## p.gabr

> Ναι όπως και ο αντικαπνιστικός νόμος..
> Ας έρθει να μου πει κάποιος μέσα στον κήπο μου είσαι παράνομος και να τα ξηλώσει να κάνω εξάσκηση με την καραμπίνα.
> Αυτές οι παρλαπίπες δεν περνάνε στην Ελλάδα.



Καλα ντε μη βαράς 
Ομως φιλε κωνσταντινε ο καιρός της ολοκλήρωσης του big brother δεν είναι μακριά
Ηδη η χωρα μας είναι υπό πλήρη υποταγη, τωρα απομένει και η ατομική. Δυστυχώς χωρίς να είμαι ούτε   μοιρολάτρης ,ούτε μαισαιωνιστης ,ούτε θρησκόληπτος οι γραφές επιβεβαιώνονται . 
Εγω μπορώ να βαλω μια πινακίδα ,η να πάρω τα πράματα μου να βγω στον δρόμο να τα πουλήσω, φυσικά όχι Οι παππούδες όμως με μια τυπική αδειουλα μπορούσαν . Η ατομικότητα χάνεται κάτω από τον πλήρη έλεγχο ,χωρίς επαναστάσεις ,γιατί αυτό περνάει σιγά -σιγά, στην επόμενη γενιά στην συνείδηση
Τιποτα δεν θα μας ανήκει τίποτα δεν θα κάνουμε χωρίς έγκριση
 ΗΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ σιγά σιγά  ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΝΤΑΙ ..* Ούτε το νερό του πηγαδιού μας δεν μπορούμε να πιούμε. .....ΈΓΙΝΕ και αυτό θέλει άδεια

*Επι του θέματος
ΕΕΕ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ καμιά ντοματούλα μπουκαλιαζουμε τώρα που είναι φθηνές και καλές ???*11822460_1046390582040761_6779510349061792516_n.jpg*

----------


## leosedf

Από σήμερα μια.

----------

p.gabr (02-08-15), 

picdev (02-08-15), 

street (04-08-15)

----------


## nestoras

> Από σήμερα μια.



Έχεις και γλάστρα που βγάζει κλειδιά;
Φύτεψε μου μία TOYOTA!!

----------


## leosedf

1
2
3
4
......

----------


## Gaou

βρε συντονιστα εχεις βαλθει να μας μαμησεις την ψυχολογία ? οι φωτογραφίες δεν ανοιγουν ....

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί δεν ανοίγουν βρε? direct link είναι.

----------


## p.gabr

Είσαι αρχηγός της μετάλλαξης 
Κωνσταντίνε από γεύση πεπoνίλα? ??

----------


## leosedf

Όχι καρπούζι κανονικό είναι. Η γεύση έχει μικρές διαφορές.
Ράτσα από Ασία είναι.

----------


## ggr

Eχω δοκιμασει κι εγω τετοιο καρπουζι, ειχε φερει καποτε ενας τυπος απο Αυστραλια σπορους και ειχε φυτεψει.
Οντως η γευση ειναι σχεδον ιδια.

----------


## Gaou

ενταξει ασχετο με την γεωργια αλλα δεν ηθελα να ανοιξω καινουργιο θέμα. εμεινε η κλωσσομηχανη 2 ωρες χωρις ρευμα και η θερμοκρασια ειχε πέσει στους 32 . πανε τα κοτοπουλα ?

επισης τώρα καταλαβα αυτο που αναφερθηκε σε προηγουμενο ποστ για τα αγγουρια ότι ειναι θερμοκηπιου αυτα που εχουμε. εχω δυο αγγουριες μπορει και 2μετρα εκαστη. ειναι τιγκα στον ανθο αλλα αγγουρια πιασανε μονο στην αρχή του καλοκαιριου που ειχε κρυο . τώρα μολις παει να δεσει ξερενεται .

----------


## performer

unnamed.jpg  Ένας κρεατοφάγος και ηλεκτρονικός

----------

street (04-08-15), 

xrhstosmp (03-08-15)

----------


## georgegr

> Όχι καρπούζι κανονικό είναι. Η γεύση έχει μικρές διαφορές.
> Ράτσα από Ασία είναι.



Εγώ στην θέση σου θα φοβόμουν μην βγάλω καμιά ουρά :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

> unnamed.jpg  Ένας κρεατοφάγος και ηλεκτρονικός




Σωστός ο τύπος!!!


Κωνσταντινε πες μας το κόλπο πως τις κάνεις τόσο μικρές τις ντομάτες  βρε αδελφέ  , μήπως πιάσει και σε έμενα 


20150802_192238.jpg

----------


## leosedf

> Εγώ στην θέση σου θα φοβόμουν μην βγάλω καμιά ουρά



Να παίρνεις από το σούπερ μάρκετ η το μανάβη αν φοβάσαι.





> Σωστός ο τύπος!!!
> 
> 
> Κωνσταντινε πες μας το κόλπο πως τις κάνεις τόσο μικρές τις ντομάτες  βρε αδελφέ  , μήπως πιάσει και σε έμενα 
> 
> 
> 20150802_192238.jpg



Έχω και τριπλάσιες από αυτές στη φωτο. Ανάλογα με το είδος, έχει και κίτρινες μεγάλες έχει και ενδιάμεσες. Ανάλογα με το είδος είτε είναι μικρή η τεράστια η τοματίνι.

Έχει και τοματίνια που σε ένα κουτάλι της σούπας χωράνε 15-20 τοματίνια.

----------


## geoxst

> Σωστός ο τύπος!!!
> 
> 
> Κωνσταντινε πες μας το κόλπο πως τις κάνεις τόσο μικρές τις ντομάτες  βρε αδελφέ  , μήπως πιάσει και σε έμενα 
> 
> 
> 20150802_192238.jpg



φτου μη τις ματιασω .εχει μπολικη κοπρια το χωμα ; ή  η ποικιλια ειναι τοσο μεγαλες .
τοσο μεγαλες συνηθως ραγιζουν οταν ωριμαζουν πολυ πανω στο φυτο

----------


## jskalitexnis

> Ελα βρε φίλε.... φοβάσαι τα φίδια και όχι τα αυτοκίνητα;;;;
> 
> Φερε καμιά δεκάρια να κολλατσισουμε
> Με έμαθε ένας χωριάτης Θηβαιος όταν υπηρετούσα στην Ταναγρα ( που γινόταν πάρτι εκεί απο δαυτα )
> 
> Η μεγάλη του χαρά ...... έτρεχε  και τα τσάκιζε με ένα ξύλο



Και εγω απο θηβα ειμαι....!!!!

----------


## p.gabr

> φτου μη τις ματιασω .εχει μπολικη κοπρια το χωμα ; ή  η ποικιλια ειναι τοσο μεγαλες .
> τοσο μεγαλες συνηθως ραγιζουν οταν ωριμαζουν πολυ πανω στο φυτο



Eνοειται στέφανε, ότι όλα αυτά έχουν γίνει. Επιπλέον κάθε δυο βδομάδες ενα κουταλάκι λίπασμα HARVERST 18--5-30 γύρω από την κάθε ρίζα 
Η πικοιλια ειναι ντόπια Ασπροπυργου  και πράγματι είναι αρκετά καλή, γιατί είχα βάλει την ιδια και επερσι . Φέτος όμως έχουν πιο λίγο καρπό αλλά πολύ μεγάλο .Το ύψος τους έχει φτάσει και 1,5 μέτρο

----------


## leosedf

Χμ εγώ μια φορά κατά τη φύτευση είχα βάλει βιολογικό της Γεμμα νομίζω.
http://www.gemma.gr/gr/proionta/lept...es/l.1.01.038/ Τέτοιο
http://www.gemma.gr/gr/proionta/lept...es/r.1.01.005/ Και τέτοιο γιατί ήθελα να ανεβάσω το pH λίγο.

Δεν βλέπω να έχω θέμα και να χρειάζεται και άλλο είναι αρκετά μεγάλες και είναι όλες φορτωμένες, λες να βάλω έτσι λίγο?

----------


## p.gabr

Ριξε λίγο βρε φίλε , δεν χαλάει η συνταγή.. αυτό θα τραβήξει αυτό που θέλει .
Με μέτρο πάντα ..  ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΤΟΜΟΚΤΟΝΑ  αυτά πρέπει να προσέχουμε  .
ΕΤΣΙ και αλλοιως , λιπάσματα  έχουν τα πάντα .. το λίγο το δικό μας θα μας βλάψει.

Οταν με το καλό τελειώσει  η σοδειά , τουμπάρισε το χώμα να αναπνεύσει και άστο για του χρόνου


edit
*HARVEST vodotopiva Δubriva - agrobiograin*

----------


## leosedf

Θα ήθελα να βάλω και χειμερινά στο ίδιο μέρος, ίσως να τα ξηλώσω αργότερα.

----------


## p.gabr

Μολις διάβασα ένα σχετικό με τα φίδια που λέγαμε 

Διάλογος 
Πρέπει να κόψεις το χόρτο γιε μου. 
Ελα βρε πάτερα, περιστασιακά καπνίζω κανένα 
Στην αυλή βρε ηλίθιε, θα μας φάνε τα φίδια

----------

tasos987 (04-08-15)

----------


## geoxst

> Χμ εγώ μια φορά κατά τη φύτευση είχα βάλει βιολογικό της Γεμμα νομίζω.
> http://www.gemma.gr/gr/proionta/lept...es/l.1.01.038/ Τέτοιο
> http://www.gemma.gr/gr/proionta/lept...es/r.1.01.005/ Και τέτοιο γιατί ήθελα να ανεβάσω το pH λίγο.
> 
> Δεν βλέπω να έχω θέμα και να χρειάζεται και άλλο είναι αρκετά μεγάλες και είναι όλες φορτωμένες, λες να βάλω έτσι λίγο?



το καλυτερο λιπασμα  & που κραταει χρονια ειναι η κομποστα (τα φλουδια απο τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα) πιο βιολογικο δε γινετε    !
Κωστα γιατι να ανεβασεις το ph ;,τα χωματα μας εδω πανω ειναι 7,5 με 8 .κουβαλισες χωμα ; στο οξινο τα περισσοτερα κηπευτικα αποδιδουν καλυτερα

----------


## leosedf

5.5 χωρίς να πειραχτεί είχα και το ανέβασα λίγο.

----------


## p.gabr

tmp_6304-FB_IMG_1438667026514707080436.jpg

...........

----------

SRF (04-08-15)

----------


## SV1JRT

> tmp_6304-FB_IMG_1438667026514707080436.jpg
> 
> ...........



......Ντάξ. Εγώ είμαι ντεμί-καλυμμένος και στα δύο.
Εχω Ταρατσόκηπο και Ενυδρείο !! 

 :Lol:   :Tongue2:   :Biggrin: 

.

----------


## street

σωτηρη θελω  να ξερω για τον ανανα τ γινεται διοτι ψηθηκα   :Biggrin:   μεχρι στιγμης βλεπεις κανα φως ?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## p.gabr

Επτά πράγματα που πρεπε να γνωρίζετε όταν αγοράζετε καρπούζι 
 


*Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος * 

[IMG][/IMG]



*  Τώρα  το κατάλαβα*


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## leosedf

Μερικοί τα βάζουν σε πλέγματα και ανεβαίνουν προς τα πάνω, χρησιμοποιούν πανιά για να τα κρατάνε.
Εμένα τα άσπρα τα καρπούζια δεν έχουν ασπρίλα από κάτω, φαίνεται λίγο αλλαγμένο χρώμα αλλά δεν έχει την χαρακτηριστική άσπρη - κίτρινη κηλίδα.

----------


## SV1JRT

Ακόμα είναι στο στάδιο του ριζώματος. Τα παλιά φύλλα έχουν ξεραθεί όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο και υπάρχουν 1 - 2 νέα φυλλαράκια στη μέση του φυτού. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να πω αν ρίζωσε. Σε κανα μήνα θα ξέρω....

----------


## leosedf

Και κίτρινο.

----------


## Gaou

βρε κων/νε ετσι που τα παιζεις τα χρώματα ζωφράφος επρεπε να γινεις....!

----------


## p.gabr

Τέλειο! !!!!
Θα βάλω και εγώ του χρόνου, όχι μόνο καρπούζι κίτρινο, αλλά και πεπόνι κόκκινο. 

Φαντάζεσαι μπέρδεμα να το σερβίρεις σε κάποιον, χωρίς να του πεις τίποτα

----------


## SV1JRT

.

Το νέο μου θερμοκήπιο στον ταρατσόκηπο.....

00001.jpg 00002.jpg 00003.jpg 00004.jpg 00007.jpg 00008.jpg


.
.
.

----------

street (06-08-15)

----------


## SV1JRT

.
.
.
00009.jpg 00010.jpg 00012.jpg 00013.jpg 00014.jpg 

00015.jpg

.
.
.

----------

CybEng (06-08-15), 

street (06-08-15)

----------


## street

σωτηρη ετσι οπως το βλεπω ειναι λιγο ψιλο ! κατεβα ενα κλικ παρακατω στην σιδερια , το ηλιοπανο   βαλτο σε ντοματες πιπεριες μελτζανες  ...  


παρεμπιπτοντως  ....* χρονια πολλα ρε συ*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gaou

Οπα Χρονια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα και απο μενα. να σαι χαιρονται οι ανθρωποι που σε αγαπουνε. αξιοζήλευτη η κατασκευή σου.

----------


## SV1JRT

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. και εσείς ότι ποθείτε....

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> σωτηρη ετσι οπως το βλεπω ειναι λιγο ψιλο ! κατεβα ενα κλικ παρακατω στην σιδερια , το ηλιοπανο   βαλτο σε ντοματες πιπεριες μελτζανες  ...



Οι διαστάσεις είναι 3 χ 1,5 μέτρα, με 2,7 μέτρα ύψος.
Τώρα που το βλέπω, έπρεπε να το είχα κάνει 4 χ 2 μέτρα......

.

----------


## p.gabr

Σωτήρη  πολυχρονος βρε φίλε και πάντα δημιουργικός 

Τι να πω για το θερμοκήπιο τώρα ,θα σκάσουν από την ζήλια τους οι Αφοι ΠΟΝΗΡΑΚΗΣ 


Το βράδυ στο σπίτι θα ψάξω να βρω  μια φωτογραφία ,γιατί την έχω κάνει και αυτην την δουλειά, με άλλα προϊόντα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον σωτηρη καταρχας χρονια σου πολλα με υγεια και καθε ευτυχια,τι να πω παρακολουθω το θεμα και μπορω να πω 
οτι με εχετε εντυπωσιασει.Παντως και εγω ασχολουμαι και μπορω να πω οτι η ενασχοληση με την φυση σε ηρεμει και γενικα
μονο καλο σου κανει.
Τι να πω φετος με ενανα του χρονου ευχομαι να βαλεις και μπανανια. :Tongue2:

----------


## p.gabr

Mπαταλα η ποιο- ποιο νόστιμη ντομάτα , οτι καλύτερο για κρύο σάντουιτς 

Χαρακτηριστικό της η ασυμμετρία και το μπάλωμα στο πίσω μέρος 

20150806_192335.jpg

Κωσταντινε να σου βαστήξω την τρίτη για σπόρο (ταχυδρομικό τέλος δωρεάν) 


1992-94
  Τότε που υπήρχε χρήμα του πεταματού ,αλλά όχι για όλους 



Q.jpg

Ο μισθός δεν ήταν αρκετός και ως εκ τούτου οι αγροτικές ασχολίες ηθελημένα  παράλληλες .
Το είχα κατασκευάσει μόνος μου 42Χ14M και άντεξε βοριαδες και νοτιάδες .Γκρεμίστηκε για άλλη χρήση

----------


## leosedf

Μπατάλα μήπως εννοείς Beefsteak? Έχει πολλά είδη beefsteak. Ψάξε λίγο google. Κράτα σπόρους Παναγιώτη μάλλον θα κάνουμε τράμπες αν σου αρέσει και κάποιο από τα δικά μου.


Σωτήρη χρόνια πολλά.  :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

Κωστα δεν ξέρω εάν την λένε Beefsteak πιθανόν όμως.

Να σου γράψω κάτι για τους σπόρους
Διαλέγουμε  από τους πρώτους  καρπούς και τους πιο μεγάλους. Τους σημαδεύουμε με λίγη μπογιά και παρακολουθούμε την εξέλιξη  . Απορρίπτουμε όσες δεν εξελιχθούν γρήγορα  και αφήνουμε τις πιο μεγάλες να ωριμάσουν  μέχρι το τέλος, μέχρι που να αρχίσουν να λιώνουν, επάνω στο κλαρί τους . Τότε τις κόβουμε τις αφήνουμε να λιώσουν και να ξεραθούν και τότε αφαιρούμε τα σπόρια

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ παίρνω όποιες ώριμες να ναι.

----------


## xlife

> Να σου γράψω κάτι για τους σπόρους
> Διαλέγουμε  από τους πρώτους  καρπούς και τους πιο μεγάλους. Τους σημαδεύουμε με λίγη μπογιά και παρακολουθούμε την εξέλιξη  . Απορρίπτουμε όσες δεν εξελιχθούν γρήγορα  και αφήνουμε τις πιο μεγάλες να ωριμάσουν  μέχρι το τέλος, μέχρι που να αρχίσουν να λιώνουν, επάνω στο κλαρί τους . Τότε τις κόβουμε τις αφήνουμε να λιώσουν και να ξεραθούν και τότε αφαιρούμε τα σπόρια



θυμάμαι που ο παππούς μου μάζευε σπόρους απο ντομάτες(δεν θυμάμαι αν έκανε αυτή τη διαδικασία-πάνε και 20-25 χρόνια) και μετά τους άπλωνε σε μια φλούδα ελάτου και τις άφηνε στον ήλιο κάποιες μέρες

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδια ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας. Να είστε όλοι πάντα γεροί και χαρούμενοι.

.

----------


## street

> Mπαταλα η ποιο- ποιο νόστιμη ντομάτα , οτι καλύτερο για κρύο σάντουιτς



παναγιωτη δεν γνωριζω την τεχνικη ονομασια που εχει , την ξερω σαν ελληνικη ντοματα εδω και χρονια που βαζω για πλακα , κατω στην πυλωτη εβαλα προφυτεμενες ριζες που αγορασα απο θερμοκηπιο εδω εξω απ την θεσσαλονικη , προς 35 λεπτα την μια ριζα στο κλασικο μαυρο ναυλον γλαστρακι ετοιμες για μεταφυτευση ,  με σπορα θελει μεγαλη διαδικασια ... θε θερμοκηπιο - ριζωτηριο ... για αρχη , μετα εξω , εχει ιστορια , 6 ριζες στην πυλωτη μου εβγαλαν σχεδον 4 καφασια ,αλλες 20 στο χωραφι παρεα με κολοκυθιες , εσπειρα και κατι σπορους στο χωραφι και νε μεν φυτρωσαν αλλα σιφα μην βγαλουν ντοματα ... ζπορω και πως φυτρωσαν σε εξωτερικο χρο ... μαλον απ το νερο που εριχνα  ... 


οσο για το κρυο σαντουιτσ ? φρεσκο ψωμι οτι νανε οπου βρουμε μπαγκετα , στην μεση , λεπτες φετουλες νοματουλας και αγκουριου μαζι με την φλουδα , λευκο τυρι μεσα λεπτες φετουλες παλι το πιο φθηνο , οχι κασερι , ( η φετα σε λιγωνει και δεν παει σε τετοιο συνδυασμο ) ανετα για μενα το τελευτεο γευμα πριν το εκτελεστικο αποσπασμα   :Lol:   για τους εξτριμ λιγες σταγονες μουσταρδας , για τους αντιρησιες σονειδησης μεσα ανετα φρεσκο κρεμμυδακι σε ροδελες μπορει και λιγο σκορδακι ,  σε ολα αν θελουμε βαζουμε και λιγο ριγανουλα ,  απαγορευετε δια ροπαλου σε ενα τετοιο σαντουιτς φετες  ζαμπον , γαλοπουλας .. κλπ ,και η μαγιονεζα , επιτρεπετε ενα κοματι πιπεριας τουρσι , 
 ΟΛΑ τυλιγονται σε αλουμινοχαρτο και οι ντοματε που περισεψαν και ανετα κουβαλιουνται στην δουλεια  :Biggrin:  αν για καποιο λογο δεν το φαγαμε , γυρνωντας σπιτι βραδυ το βαζουμε ψυγειο , γενικα ενα τετοιο σαντουιτς 48 ωρες κραταει  :Smile: 


πεινασα ...  :Unsure:

----------


## p.gabr

Λοιπόν η επίσημη ονομασία είναι ΜΠΑΤΑΛΑ ΒΡΑΥΡΩΝΑΣ
Επειδή όμως ο κόσμος λέει και άλλες ποικιλίες ΒΡΑΥΡΩΝΑΣ μπερδεύεται το θέμα 

Κάνε μια απλή αναζήτηση με θέμα "ντομάτα μπαταλα", θα δεις ότι όλοι λένε ότι είναι η πιο νόστιμη ντομάτα. Δεν ξέρω τώρα κατά πόσο "αγνά "είναι τα φυτα η τα σπορίδια  που πουλούν ,εγώ τον έχω τον σπόρο αυτόν πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια, μου τον είχα φέρει από το Άργος 

Πρέπει όμως να πω ότι ο καρπός επειδή είναι πολύ ψιλοφλουδος προσβάλλεται πολύ εύκολα από ασθένειες





Edit ένα απόσπασμα από το Νετ

Ντομάτα για πρώτη φορά έφαγα όταν ήμουν παιδί και ζούσα σε χωριό. Από τότε, πάνε τριάντα χρόνια στην πόλη, δεν ξανάφαγα. Αυτό που έτρωγα ήταν ένας σχεδόν άνοστος κόκκινος καρπός που τον έλεγαν «ντομάτα», αλλά που η γεύση του απείχε πολύ από εκείνη την αξέχαστη γεύση των παιδικών χρόνων. Τη Ντομάτα, δηλαδή.

Πέρυσι ένας ερασιτέχνης αγρότης μου έδωσε για το σπίτι 4-5 ντομάτες. «Άσχημες», μεγάλες, με ακανόνιστο σχήμα. Κι όμως, ήταν σκέτη γευστική εμπειρία. Κόντεψα να μεθύσω από τη νοστιμιά. Ήταν από ένα θρυλικό σπόρο ονόματι «Μπατάλα». Καθαρόαιμη ποικιλία, όχι υβρίδιο, αυθεντική ντομάτα!
Σύμφωνα με έρευνες, στην Ελλάδα, μόνο το 2-3% των λαχανικών, που υπήρχαν πριν από πενήντα χρόνια, διασώζεται και καλλιεργείται. Γιατί άραγε χάθηκαν οι παλιές ποικιλίες και στραφήκαμε στα υβρίδια;

----------


## thanasis 1

??



          ...   .

----------


## street

> ...   .



  :Biggrin:   :Lol:   :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

??

----------


## thanasis 1

> 



   ,              . :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

,   ,   ;

20150809_121843.jpg


     ,


20150809_170319.jpg

----------


## geoxst

> ,             ,                ,  35             ,       ...   -  ...   ,   ,   , 6       4  , 20      ,                ...        ...        ... 
> 
> 
>      ?        ,   ,          ,          ,   , (           )                    ,               ,          ,            ,  ..  ,   ,      , 
>         ,       ,     48   
> 
> 
>  ...



  .
          .         :Rolleyes:

----------


## p.gabr

O T 
 

  ( )

o trugos.jpg




  1950  .              ,      


* 
*

'          ;       .         ,       ,  ,  ,          


'      ,   ,           ,       .     ,           


'     ,  ,   ,  ,   ,       ,      


'      ,    ,          ,                  .     ,               ,      .           , ,    


'    ,            


*  !!!*

     ,  ,  , ,  ,      ,       ,      ,           ,          ,       ,     ,    
         ,    .    ,        ,    ,       

15-9-2015 7-27-36 .jpg
** 

  ,                  ,       .         ,      ,     .           ,         .       ,  ,      , Coca cola      Green Cola  H , siemens   .         ,     ,        ,           .    ,      ,     

*
         .....      


*

----------

A--15 (27-09-15), 

klik (21-09-15), 

  (15-09-15), 

picdev (20-09-15), 

tasos987 (15-09-15)

----------


## stam1982

.

----------


## p.gabr

> .






               19              .  -       



                             ,      .    -    ,     .         .     ,                             . 
    ,       ,    ,    .
       , ,     1920 ,      22     

 1924                ,          .     
         ,    .              ,                ,         ,            .                          
 22               .                               ,    .






tmp_3493-20150921_103927-870691436.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

(2)   ;

----------


## p.gabr

Ναι και θα πάω να κόψω σκινο πεύκο και κουκουνάρι να τα βράσω και θα το ρίξω μέσα για μια μέρα

----------


## Gaou

> Ωφειλω εδώ μια απάντηση 
> Η κάθε μέρα όσο άσχημη και να είναι υπάρχει κάτι καλό να κάνεις



απο τα καλύτερα γνωμικα . μπραβο σας. 

εγώ΄ομωε εκεινα τα θεωρω και λιγο ευλογημενα χρονια καθότι μονο απο δυσκολιες βγαινουν *'Α**νθρωποι. 
*Εγω μεγάλωσα σε γενια με ευκολα και τώρα βλεπουμε τα αποτελεσματε στην καθημερινοτητα μας. Φαινεται ομως οτι η ισυτορια κανει κυκλους

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι και θα πάω να κόψω σκινο πεύκο και κουκουνάρι να τα βράσω και θα το ρίξω μέσα για μια μέρα



και παραπάνω δε πειράζει,μόλις γίνει το κρασί,βάζω* το μεζέ...*

----------


## p.gabr

> και παραπάνω δε πειράζει,μόλις γίνει το κρασί,βάζω* το μεζέ...*




Βγαίνει κόκκινο μην σε πειράξει. 

60% Σαββατιανό , 20%Καμπερνε , 20%Μοσχάτο

----------


## leosedf

Έχει φτιάξει κανείς κεφίρ? Πήρα λίγο ζωάκια να φτιάξω να δω τι παίζει.
Να φτιάξω κεφίρ τυρί  :W00t:

----------


## stam1982

Κε Παναγιωτη αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι το εξης.Οταν απο τα 10 εκατ. τα 7,5 εκ εχουν μαζευτει στις αστικες περιοχες εχει μειωθει η αγροτικη παραγωγη.Οι περισσοτεροι νεοι δεν εχουν( με) γνωσεις.Κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο οι παππουδες μου και οι γονεις μου(ηλικιακα) εχουν τις γνωσεις.

----------


## p.gabr

> Έχει φτιάξει κανείς κεφίρ? Πήρα λίγο ζωάκια να φτιάξω να δω τι παίζει.
> Να φτιάξω κεφίρ τυρί



Εύκολο 
Δίνεις 50 κόκκους κεφιρ στην κατσίκα το πρωί και τρώει, την πηγαίνεις για μία ώρα στον γύρο του θανάτου, την βάζεις για 22 ώρες στο ψυγείο στους 7 βαθμούς και το άλλο πρωί την αρμεγεις, πίνοντας ένα δροσερό πεπτικο ρόφημα

----------


## leosedf

Σιγά μην το πιω. Θα το κάνω κασέρι.  :W00t:

----------


## Gaou

ειχα πει σε προηγούμενο ποστ ότι προσπαθούσα να αντιμετωπισω τον φυλλοκνίστη με διαφορες φυσικές μεθόδους καθότι το μονο αποτελεσματικο και σίγουρο ειναι ψεκασμα και ποτισμα με πολύ δυνατα φάρμακα ( confidor ) . Αφού λοιπόν ψέκασα με απήγανο, τσουκνιδα χωρίς αποτελεσμα μετα φύτεψα στην ριζα του φυτου ενα άλλο αρωματικο ( το ειχα πάρει σαν ποικιλια μεντας ) αλλα δυοσμος μου κάνει εμενα. 

πλευρα χωρις επαφή με αρωματικο


εδώ φαινεται το μεγεθος της ζημιας . τα περισσοτερα αρρωστα φύλλα τα έχω απομακρυνει αλλα φαινονται κάποια κακομουτσουνα και επισης φαινονται και τα μανταρινια τα οποια την εχουν πολυακουσει. σημειωτεον οτι την αναπτυξη του φυλλοκνιστη βοηθαει το συχνο ποτισμα . και σε αυτο ομως έχει κάνει κάλο ότι το αρωματικο δρα σαν ισορροπιτικο καθότι τραβαει πολύ νερο .

Στην πλευρα οπου εχει αναπτυχθει το φυτο τα φύλλα πλεον εινια ελευθερα απο το παρασιτο ( πεταλιθρα ειναι βασικά ο φυλλοκνιστης ) 
πλευρα ελευθερη φυλλοκνιστη

----------


## leosedf

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και bacillus thuringiensis που είναι βιολογικό.
Confidor είναι πολύ δυνατό.

----------


## Gaou

αυτο ειναι κάποιο βακτήριο το οποιο θα φάει τα αυγα Κωνσταντινε ? ενδιαφέρον ακουγεται . θα παρακολουθήσω το φυτο τον χειμώνα και αμα δώ κατα Μάι ότι ξαναμαζευει την πεταλουδα και τα αυγά της τοτε θα καταφύγω σε αυτο. Νομίζω όμως ότι το εχω λύσει το πρόβλημα καθότι τα νεαρα φύλλα φαινεται ότι μεγάλωσαν χωρις να πιασουν το μαμούνι και δεδομένου ότι η πεταλιθρα προσβάλει τα νεαρα μονο φύλλα νομιζω ότι την μαμησα.....! Σημειωτεον ότι αυτη η μανταρινια εινια 8 χρόνια στο ιδιο υψος .

----------


## Spark

ειδα αυτη την κατασκευή θερμοκηπίου με πλαστικές σωλήνες PVC και σκέφτηκα μηπως ενδιαφέρει. το κόστος υλικών ειναι 120ε

http://www.dietoflife.com/here-is-ho...omplete-guide/

----------


## leosedf

Φάμε κανένα παρασόλι?

----------


## Neuraxia

Αν και λίγο αργά , κάτι κάναμε.


IMAG0474.jpg

----------


## nestoras

> Φάμε κανένα παρασόλι?



"Κανονικά" είναι αυτά τα μανιτάρια ή τίποτε περίεργα???  :Huh:

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί τα ψυχοτροπικά δεν είναι κανονικά μανιτάρια?

Κανονικά είναι συγκεκριμένο είδος.

----------


## p.gabr

Ρε γαμώτο γιατί άργησες, δεν μπορούσες να τα βάλεις την προηγούμενη βδομάδα ??? 
Θα σου έδειχνα κάτι που βγαίνουν σε μια συκιά, μια αγκαλιά πράμα ήταν αλλά τα φοβάμαι ,ξεράθηκαν πριν τρεις μέρες . Αν ξαναπεταξουν θα στο βάλω 

Έκοψα σήμερα τις τελευταίες ντομάτες μια χαρά την έβγαλα !! Κάτι πιπεριές δεν λένε να ψοφήσουν


Edit 
Από την χθεσινή περιπολία 
20151013_101656.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Δεν μπορείς να βρεις εικόνα στο νετ?

----------


## p.gabr

Κι άμα κάνω λάθος? πάντως η μάνα μου λέει ότι τα τρώνς. 
 Ρε παιδιά είναι τώρα πέντε χρόνια που αυτό ξανά πετάει και εγώ έχω αγοράσει ένα σωρό φακελάκια  σπόρους και δεν μπορώ να σταυρώσω φύλλο.

----------


## leosedf

Σπόρους για μανιτάρια? Μάλλον μυκήλιο εννοείς. Δεν είναι όμως τόσο απλά, κάθε μανιτάρι έχει διαφορετικό σχεδόν υπόστρωμα, θέλει να είναι παστεριωμένο κλπ για να μπορέσεις να προσαρμόσεις τις συνθήκες ανάπτυξης. Αν όχι πρέπει το περιβάλλον να παρέχει τις συνθήκες κλπ.

Μπορείς να πάρεις μεσέδες ξύλα κανένα μέτρο και να τα εμβολιάσεις με καβήλιες ξύλινες με μηκήλιο και σε ένα χρόνο θα σου βγάζουν μανιτάρια (συγκεκριμένα είδη) για 5-6 χρόνια.
Νομίζω έχει και μανιτάρι βρώσιμο (Armillaria mellea) που φωτίζει πράσινο το βράδυ.

----------


## nikknikk4

παιδιά δεν εχω διαβάσει ολα τα προηγούμενα post  :Blushing: 

αυτο το εχετε δει ?

ΣΑΚΟΙ ΜΑΝΙΤΑΡΙΩΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΩΤΟΥΣ
http://agrotikistegi.gr/products-mai...ategory_id=486

----------


## leosedf

Ναι Νικ. Είναι καλός και εύκολος τρόπος για να έχεις μανιτάρια στο σπίτι ανά πάσα στιγμή και σχετικά φτηνό.
Βέβαια και τα άγρια είναι ωραία και είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τα μεγαλώσεις σπίτι και συνήθως στα μανιτάρια έχει και πολλά είδη που μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους αλλά είναι επικίνδυνα. Οπότε το πιο ασφαλές είναι σπίτι, βέβαια αυτοί πουλάνε τα καφέ πλευρώτους που είναι το πιο κοινό (επειδή είναι εύκολο για το εμπόριο) αλλά μπορείς να μεγαλώσεις και κίτρινο, ροζ, μπλέ γκρι που είναι και πιο γευστικά.

Τα Parasol που έβαλα πιο πάνω θα τα βρεις μόνο σε πεύκα και είναι πολύ καλά σε κάρβουνα.

----------


## p.gabr

> παιδιά δεν εχω διαβάσει ολα τα προηγούμενα post 
> 
> αυτο το εχετε δει ?
> 
> ΣΑΚΟΙ ΜΑΝΙΤΑΡΙΩΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΩΤΟΥΣ
> http://agrotikistegi.gr/products-mai...ategory_id=486



Ναι βεβαίως και υπάρχουν 
Τα πουλάνε σε πολλά σημεία και μάλιστα με το φυτό σε ανάπτυξη Στα μέσα Νοεμβρίου είναι καλή εποχή να πάρεις. Όσοι είναι Αθήνα πουλάνε και στην Ευριπίδου.
Βρε Κώστα έχω αγοράσει φακελάκια ,αυτά που γίνονται σαν μπαλάκια του γκολφ και κάτι άλλα δεν θυμάμαι τώρα , ιταλικά  ήταν   μάλιστα.

----------


## leosedf

Παναγιώτη το υπόστρωμα θέλει πολύ δουλειά και είναι πολύ δύσκολο, αν αναπτυχθεί άλλος μύκητας το σακατεύει το μανιτάρι και δεν παίρνεις τίποτα. Για χώμα δεν το συζητάμε πολύ δύσκολο.
Μπορείς να πάρεις και έτοιμο παστεριωμένο υπόστρωμα και να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## lepouras

> Αν και λίγο αργά , κάτι κάναμε.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60139



τις μέτρησες? τη τάση σου δείξανε? :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Από κάτω είναι άσπρα η ψιλό μπεζ, είναι Rusulla Laeta η  Rusulla Paludosa. Τα αποκαλούν και κουμαρίτες κλπ. Συνήθως σε πουρνάρια στα βουνά. Και τα δυο είναι καλά για μάσα οπότε φάτε. (στην περίπτωση που πεθάνετε η λιώσετε σαν βαμπίρ δεν αναλαμβάνουμε καμία ευθύνη)

Έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος οι βροχές βοήθησαν φέτος.

----------


## nestoras

> Από κάτω είναι άσπρα η ψιλό μπεζ, είναι Rusulla Laeta η  Rusulla Paludosa. Τα αποκαλούν και κουμαρίτες κλπ. Συνήθως σε πουρνάρια στα βουνά. Και τα δυο είναι καλά για μάσα οπότε φάτε. (στην περίπτωση που πεθάνετε η λιώσετε σαν βαμπίρ δεν αναλαμβάνουμε καμία ευθύνη)
> 
> Έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος οι βροχές βοήθησαν φέτος.



Στα βουνά για δουλειά πηγαίνεις ή για να μαζεύεις μανιτάρια και σαλιγκάρια?????  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Ε όχι σαλιγκάρια δεν τρώω.
Απλά δεν έχω μία και τρώω ότι βρίσκω.

----------


## Gaou

βρισκεις και μεγάλα τετράποδα με μακρυα δοντια ???? γενικά βρίσκεις μονο ακινητα ή και κινητα ? πάντως αυτα που βλέπω ότι βρίσκεις πολύ θα ηθελαν να τα βρουν στα σουπερ μαρκετ.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είμαι κυνηγός ούτε ψαράς.

----------


## p.gabr

Επππ τι φατσουλα είναι αυτή??



19-10-2015 9-15-54 μμ.jpg


Απο ρόδια πως πάμε??

20150923_114146.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Δεν έφαγα κανένα φέτος, θα παω να κλέψω από καμιά αυλή

----------


## lepouras

> θα παω να κλέψω από καμιά αυλή



εεεεεεε όχι και κλοπή. 
ανακύκλωση λέγετε(δεν πιστεύω να θες και ανάλυση για αυτό)

----------


## leosedf

Έφτιαξα mozzarela, γμαω ο πστης.

----------


## p.gabr

mozzarela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  πες κι άλλα...
Βάζεις την  mozzarela ...βάζω τον παστουρμά ,άντε και το κρασί

----------


## navar

> mozzarela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  πες κι άλλα...
> Βάζεις την  mozzarela ...βάζω τον παστουρμά ,άντε και το κρασί



και αν θέλετε να το κάνουμε γκουρμέ , παίρνω και εγώ τον ανανά και έρχομαι !!

ΥΓ: αν και καλύτερα τα απο τα γκουρμέ είναι τα γουρνέ  γευματα !

----------


## geoxst

> Έφτιαξα mozzarela, γμαω ο πστης.



σκετο αγελαδινο;
ή οτι ειχε το ψυγειο !

----------


## Gaou

δεν στελνεις τπτ εδω κατω να σου πουμε αποψη...

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν έφαγα κανένα φέτος, θα παω να κλέψω από καμιά αυλή



Κοίτα μόνο μην έχει καμιά καραμπίνα ο ιδιοκτήτης και σου γεμίσει σκάγια τον...  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

> σκετο αγελαδινο;
> ή οτι ειχε το ψυγειο !



Κατσικίσιο φρέσκο από τις κατσίκες του αφεντικού μου.

----------


## nestoras

> Κατσικίσιο φρέσκο από τις κατσίκες του αφεντικού μου.



Πήγες νύχτα και άρμεγες ξένες κατσίκες;

----------


## leosedf

Όχι, μου έδωσε έτοιμο 5 λίτρα αλλά θα κάνω και άλλο μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω και άλλο.

----------


## el greco 1

η μοντσαρελα απ οτι ξερω γινεται απο γαλα βουβαλου η κανω λαθος?

----------


## street

με οτι γαλα γουσταρεις γινετε αρκει να ξερεις  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι γίνεται, απλά γίνεται χαμηλότερης ποιότητας.
Αν πάρεις ομογενοποιημένο θα πάρεις κάτι άλλο βέβαια.

----------


## el greco 1

ενταξη σιγουρα  υπαρχει διαφορα στην  γευση και στη ποσοτητα απο λυπαρα.

----------


## geoxst

> Ναι γίνεται, απλά γίνεται χαμηλότερης ποιότητας.
> Αν πάρεις ομογενοποιημένο θα πάρεις κάτι άλλο βέβαια.



σε αυτό αν δε κάνω λάθος τραβάν πρωτα τα λιπαρα για να τα βαλουν στα μπασκιά  για το κασερι .μετα τι το κάνουν ώστε  να μη χαλάει '' θεός και η ψυχή τους''
(μη ρωτας απο τι ειναι τα μπασκιά )
για να κάνεις σωστό τυρί θέλει φρέσκο και άβραστο γάλα(ίσως το ζεστάνεις λίγο αν χρειαστεί)+ τέχνη +πολύ μεράκι

----------


## leosedf

Με φυγοκέντριση αφαιρούν το λίπος κλπ.
Γι' αυτό πήρα από τις δικές μας κατσίκες που έχουν και στυλ.

----------


## μποζονιο

> Με φυγοκέντριση αφαιρούν το λίπος κλπ.
> Γι' αυτό πήρα από τις δικές μας κατσίκες που έχουν και στυλ.



Πρεπει να παρεις φυγοκεντρικες κατσικες κανουν φυγοκεντρηση μονες τους.

----------


## Spark

χο χο χο χο....

----------


## geoxst

αν και η φώτο είναι ανηξιάτικη το λουρί όλα τα λεφτά -μη τις ματιάζουν! :Thumbup:

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα έχει άλλο με καμπανάκι.

----------


## Spark

τα μαρούλια μου ειναι ετοιμα, αρχισα να τα κόβω. η χαρά του να παράγεις και να απολαμβάνεις.

αυτά ειναι κατσαρά μαρουλια σε μια απο τις ζαρντινιέρες μου, τα μαρουλια σκεπάζω με πλαστικο πλεγμα
για να αποφυγω τα πουλιά που τα τρωνε. 

για το 2016 ετοιμάζω κατασκευή ενα θερμοκήπιο που φτιάχνω απο πλεξικλας που εχει πολλαπλή χρησιμότητα.
1)προστασία
2)ελεγχόμενο περιβαλλον με αυτοματισμο υδρευσης
3)παραγωγή συνεχους ρευματος με ηλεκτροχημική διαδικασία,
 το θερμοκήπιο θα μπορει να παράγει εκτος απο τα λαχανικά, ηλεκτρική ενέργεια ικανή να ανάβει αρκετά LED δίχως εξωτερική τροφοδοσία.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61562

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό ακούγεται πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον Σπύρο, ελπίζουμε να κάνεις ένα θέμα με την παρουσίασή του στο φόρουμ.

----------


## micalis

> Πρεπει να παρεις φυγοκεντρικες κατσικες κανουν φυγοκεντρηση μονες τους.



Η να τις πάει σε κάνα λούνα παρκ στο γύρο του θανάτου.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Η να τις πάει σε κάνα λούνα παρκ στο γύρο του θανάτου.



Να τώρα πάρε thumbs up γιατί γέλασα με την κατσίκα

----------


## p.gabr

Σπιτικός Παστουρμάς  για να σπρώχνουμε  το ψωμάκι

----------


## p.gabr

Πριν πεινάσεις μαγειρεύεις 


tmp_23335-20160222_123343-1849415515.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την υδροπονία;
Απ' ό,τι λένε στα βίντεο, μεγαλώνουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα, πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται: τα περιττώματα των ψαριών γίνονται τροφή για τα φυτά, ενώ τα φυτά καθαρίζουν το νερό ώστε να μην ψοφήσουν τα ψάρια.

----------


## Panoss

Κι άλλο ένα, εδώ χρησιμοποιούν αγοραστά θρεπτικά συστατικά:

----------


## Panoss

Σύγκριση παραδοσιακή καλλιέργειας - υδροπονίας:

----------


## geoxst

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την υδροπονία;
> Απ' ό,τι λένε στα βίντεο, μεγαλώνουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα, πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται: τα περιττώματα των ψαριών γίνονται τροφή για τα φυτά, ενώ τα φυτά καθαρίζουν το νερό ώστε να μην ψοφήσουν τα ψάρια.



Τι σκέφτεσαι να φτιάξεις; Δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο όπως το παρουσιάζουν,το νερό θέλει τις ''βιταμίνες'' του.
Μακρυά απο αεροπονία ,γιατί θέλει αποκλειστικά τα δικά του υβρίδια,εκτός και αν είναι για κτηνοτροφικά(7 ημερών).

----------


## Panoss

Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει μερικοί βάζουν 'βιταμίνες' και μερικοί χρησιμοποιούν το συνδυασμό με τα ψάρια (οπότε δεν χρειάζεται 'βιταμίνες' υποθέτω; )
Εγώ σκεφτόμουν να φτιάξω ντομάτες έτσι όπως είναι στα δυο αυτά βίντεο, ένα κουτί με έξι τρύπες (=έξι ρίζες).

Έχεις εμπειρία από υδροπονία;

----------


## geoxst

Με ψάρια άστο αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία με ψάρια,γιατί θα παιδευτείς άδικα και υπερβολικά,και θέλει συγκεκριμένα ψάρια.
Ασχολούμε 5 χρόνια με υδροπονία αλλά ερασιτεχνικά πάντα.Ολες τις μεθόδους τις δοκίμασα,και αυτή με άργιλο ψημένο ή σαπόπετρα είναι το πιο αποδοτικό ,απο άποψη δε χρειάζεται ειδικά φυτά.

----------


## Panoss

Αξίζει τον κόπο η μέθοδος με άργιλο ψημένο ή σαπόπετρα;
Για περιέγραψε αν θες.

Κι εγώ ερασιτεχνικά θα ασχοληθώ, δεν είμαι αγρότης  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Gaou

εγω ρε παιδιά εφτιαξα μια μπανιερα πέρσι για να βαλω μέσα ψάρια και φυτόριο υδροπονικο . αλλα δεν κάθησε . τώρα ομως κόλλησα που ειπατε για τα ψάρια.

----------


## k_palios

Η οικογενεια μου καλλιεργουμε ντοματες εδω και 20 χρονια, οσο δηλαδη θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου. Επισης τυχαινει να εχω σπουδασει και χημικος μηχανικος, ασχετα αν συνεχιζω με τις ντοματες. Τι γινεται λοιπον με την υδροπονια??? Επειδη το εχω δοκιμασει το εγχειρημα, (εκανα περσι περιπου 700 φυτα ενα πειραματικο), δεν ειναι δυσκολο αλλα δεν ειναι και ευκολο. Το Νο1 την επιτυχια ειναι η συνταγη, οπως επισης για καθε υβρυδιο-ποικιλια η συνταγη αλλαζει, το Νο2 ειναι το ποσο επιμελης θα εισαι, μιας και τα περιθωρια για λαθη στενευουν (αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο στενα οσο τα παρουσιαζουν ολοι).

Σαν υποστρωμα παρε περλιτη, φθηνος και αποδοτικος για τα δικα μας δεδομενα. Οσον αφορα το φαγητο, μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις πρωτες υλες (KNO3, NH4NO3 κτλ) η απλα να παρεις ενα ετοιμο μιχ τυπου 12-8-35+MgO+CaO+ιχνοστοιχεια (στο περιπου), με το οποιο θα ετοιμασεις το θρεπτικο σου διαλυμα και με εναν προγραμαμτιστη τυπου hunter η gardena θα ποτιζεις ανα διαστηματα (συνηθως ανα 40 λεπτα στην αρχη και ανα 15-20 λεπτα υπο συνθηκες συγκομιδης και ηλιου)
Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ καλα, οχι οτι στο χωμα δεν ειναι, αλλα η υδροπονια δεν ειναι και φθηνο χομπι

----------

Gaou (22-02-16)

----------


## geoxst

τέτοιο σύστημα προτείνω όπως και ο* k_palios.
*Τώρα για γλάστρες(διπλές -η μια μεσα στην άλλη .η πάνω με το φυτό στην πέτρα και η κάτω για αποστράγγιση) και αποθήκη νερού, μόνο η φαντασία σου βάζει τα όρια τι θα φτιάξεις.Για τους χρόνους το καλοκαίρι το είχα ανα 8 λεπτά πότιζε 20 δευτερ.

----------


## leosedf

Πίπες.


Λέω να βάλω brandywine black και yellow. Ήδη μου φυτρώσαν κάποιες ντομάτες και περιμένω πιπεριές να βγουν τώρα.

Τι άλλο χρώμα να βάλω γμτ. Οι άσπρες οι ντομάτες είχαν βγει καλές τελικά και μεγάλες, ριγέ έχω βάλει ήδη.

----------


## navar

> Σπιτικός Παστουρμάς  για να σπρώχνουμε  το ψωμάκι



ρε τι μας εκανες βραδιάτικα (τωρα το ειδα) εισαι μερακλης και αλανι , μπραβο σου !

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Άσψετο με το θέμα ασγρότης απλά με την ευκαιρία.

Από κρέας καπνιστό τζέρκι. Το πιό νόστικο κρέας (καπνιστό 1 μέτρο ψηλά από φωτιά για 5+ ώρες) που έχω φάει.
Μαρινάδα 24 ώρες(πολύ σημαντικό) και κόψιμο σε λεφτές φέτες και κρέμασμα.

Συνταγή εξπρες θα με θυμηθείται. Κρατάει εκτός ψυγείου μήνα( σε κλειστό βαζάκι )

----------


## Panoss

> Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ καλα, οχι οτι στο χωμα δεν ειναι, αλλα η υδροπονια δεν ειναι και φθηνο χομπι



Το ακριβό κομμάτι ποιο είναι; Το έτοιμο μιξ τυπου 12-8-35+MgO+CaO+ιχνοστοιχεία;
Πήγα σε ένα φυτώριο και ρώτησα για ένα χρόνο, για τα έξι φυτά ντομάτας που λέω, πόσο θα μου στοιχίσει και μου τα υπολόγισε το πολύ στα 10 ευρώ. (μου είπε θα χρειαστώ δύο σακουλάκια, ένα με τα θρεπτικά συστατικά, έγραφε επάνω 'Γενικής χρήσεως', κι ένα άλλο 'Για Ανθοφορία'. Κάπως έτσι.)


Ή η κατανάλωση ρεύματος για φως;
Δεν γίνεται να το κάνω με φυσικό φως;

----------


## p.gabr

Farmerman  εδώ σας έχω

1916
 Oλα τα άλλα τα έχουμε δει , ένα ακόμα και τελειώσαμε


19-2-2016 11-00-51 μμ Colorized.jpg

----------

picdev (23-02-16)

----------


## geoxst

> Το ακριβό κομμάτι ποιο είναι; Το έτοιμο μιξ τυπου 12-8-35+MgO+CaO+ιχνοστοιχεία;
> Πήγα σε ένα φυτώριο και ρώτησα για ένα χρόνο, για τα έξι φυτά ντομάτας που λέω, πόσο θα μου στοιχίσει και μου τα υπολόγισε το πολύ στα 10 ευρώ. (μου είπε θα χρειαστώ δύο σακουλάκια, ένα με τα θρεπτικά συστατικά, έγραφε επάνω 'Γενικής χρήσεως', κι ένα άλλο 'Για Ανθοφορία'. Κάπως έτσι.)
> 
> 
> Ή η κατανάλωση ρεύματος για φως;
> Δεν γίνεται να το κάνω με φυσικό φως;



όργανα μέτρησης(πεχάμετρο - αγωγιμόμετρο -υγρά καλιμπραρίσματος)
γλάστρες ή δοχεία για τα φυτά-δοχείο νερού(αποθήκη)
ψημένη άργιλος ή πέτρα
αντλία νερού (να έχει μια σοβαρή δύναμη υψομετρικού)
λάστιχα- μπεκ- φίλτρα νερού
αλαγή νερού κάθε 15 μέρες (έστω μερικώς)με την σωστή αναλογία
υγρά ρύθμισης ph πεχά
θρεπτικά στοιχεία 
χρονοδιακόπτης (δευτερολέπτων -λεπτών)
κατανάλωση ρεύματος (αντλίας και αντίστασης για την άνοιξη)
όλα αυτά στοιχίζουν όσο απλά και αν το κάνεις ή έχεις κάποια υλικά

εννοείται οτι θα τα βλέπει ήλιος  (εκτός και αν είναι πονηρή καλλιέργεια και να μη το βλέπουν μάτια)



p.gabr
 δε ξέρω τι θέλεις να πεις αλλά εκείνον τον καιρό μόνο κόσα και δρεπάνι ξέραν εδώ

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε αλλά οι αγροτικές εργασίες για τους ασυνήθιστους και ειδικά χωρίς τα εργαλεία είναι θάνατος.
Σήμερα γύρισα από κλαδέματα κ.α και είμαι πτώμα. Χθες έπεσα για ύπνο στις 8:30μμ.
Κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι το ηλεκτρονικός είναι πολύ ποιο light από το αγρότης !  :Smile: 

- Στο θέμα τώρα: η μητέρα μου έχει μία ποικιλία κρεμμυδάκια που είναι πολυετή.
Κόβει τα φύλα τους , χωρίς να τα ξεριζώνει και έχει χειμώνα καλοκαίρι. Τα ονομάζει Γερμανικά (ποικιλία). 
Τα έχω μεταφυτεύσει και εγώ σε γλάστρα και έχω για δεύτερο συνεχή χρόνο.

----------


## leosedf

Είσαι σόφτης γι' αυτο.
Τσίχλας  :Lol: 


Έχει πολλά είδη κρεμμυδιών, μήπως εννοεί chives?

----------


## nestoras

> Είσαι σόφτης γι' αυτο.
> Τσίχλας 
> 
> 
> Έχει πολλά είδη κρεμμυδιών, μήπως εννοεί chives?



Κωνσταντίνε, να σε πάρω καμιά μέρα το καλοκαίρι στα καπνά ή στην τσάπα ακόμη καλύτερα!  :Smile: 
Επειδή έχω εμπειρία και από τα δυο, η σωματική κούραση δε συγκρίνεται μεταξύ των δύο εργασίων!
Εντάξει, το μόνο καλό είναι ότι σαν αγρότης μετά από μερικά χρόνια δε χρειάζεται να σκέφτεσαι και πάρα πολύ, απλά γνωρίζεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις ενώ αντίθετα ο ηλεκτρονικός πρέπει να σπάει συνέχεια το κεφάλι του και να διαβάζει.

----------


## leosedf

Νομίζεις ότι δεν τα έχω κάνει δηλαδή?

----------


## nestoras

> Νομίζεις ότι δεν τα έχω κάνει δηλαδή?



Εγώ πάντως τα σιχάθηκα! Για να ασχολείσαι με μεράκι σημαίνει ότι το έχεις αλλά δεν ξέρω σε ποιο βαθμό και ποια ήταν η ασχολία σου σαν επαγγελματίας αγρότης (των γονιών σου καλύτερα)!  :Smile:

----------


## MacGyver

> Είσαι σόφτης γι' αυτο.
> 
> Έχει πολλά είδη κρεμμυδιών, μήπως εννοεί chives?



Αι εμ χάρντης εξαπανέκαθεν. Και έχω εμπειρία σε πολύ δύσκολα πράγματα, αυτά που περιγράφει ο φίλος από τη Ξάνθη.
Και όλα στο χέρι, να πέφτεις για ύπνο το μεσημέρι χύμα στο χώμα κάτω από το δέντρο και να κοιμάσαι σε ένα πικοσέκοντ.
Δεν έχει καμία σχέση όμως το χαμαλίκι με την τέχνη, όσο δύσκολη και αν είναι!
IMG_25022016_220454.jpg

----------


## nestoras

> .       ,        .
>    ,                   .
>          ,     !



             @!!!

----------


## geoxst

(   )    -     ;
            . :Sad:

----------


## nikosp

()

----------

geoxst (27-02-16), 

Spark (07-03-16)

----------


## MacGyver

:          - .         ,           .

----------

geoxst (27-02-16)

----------


## geoxst

(  )-  ()-  (  )     ( )    (     :Tongue2: ).
     ,'   .     ,         .

----------


## MacGyver

.
+            .

----------


## p.gabr

> .
> +            .



   , ? 

tmp_27155-20160228_170722-1650328018.jpg

----------


## MacGyver

,      .   , .   :    .
 ,    ( )  ,      (bug  ).
     ,  special tool.
   .       .  XYL  .
IMG_06032016_133611 (2).jpg

----------

nestoras (07-03-16)

----------


## Panoss

**    youtube,   ** ,  :
https://www.google.gr/search?q=youtu...H8KNsAHo7aCYDA

----------


## geoxst

-         .(   )
        ,   =

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα είναι? Πήρα δυο μωβ πατάτες για να φυτέψω τις περιμένω ακόμη. Δεν έχω ιδέα πως γίνεται.

----------


## geoxst

> Τώρα είναι? ναι  Πήρα δυο μωβ πατάτες για να φυτέψω τις περιμένω ακόμη. Δεν έχω ιδέα πως γίνεται.



αυτές και τις κόκκινες,  τις έχουν στο αμέρικα  ,λεν είναι πιο γλυκιά και αντέχει στην κατάψυξη .
υβρίδιο φαντάζομαι;

----------


## leosedf

Ξέρω κι εγώ? Από το Περού τις πήρα.

----------


## picdev

Άντε ρε αμερικανικές πατάτες τρως , ωραίος . πουλάς μούρη και έτσι

----------


## leosedf

Μιλάς εσύ που σου κάνει το φαγάκι σου η μαμά κάθε μέρα?  :Lol:

----------


## picdev

> Μιλάς εσύ που σου κάνει το φαγάκι σου η μαμά κάθε μέρα?



σιγά μην μαγειρεύω ρε , έχω πιο σημαντικά πράγματα να ασχοληθώ :Lol: 
και η μάνα μου να μην μαγειρεύει , μαγειρεύει η γυναικά  :Lol:  εγώ πάντως δεν μαγειρεύω ,
αν χρειαστεί πάντως μαγειρεύω

----------


## lepouras

> Άντε ρε αμερικανικές πατάτες τρως , ωραίος . πουλάς μούρη και έτσι



από εκεί δεν τις έφερε ο Καποδίστριας ή τις τρώγαμε και στην αρχαιότητα? :Lol:

----------


## MacGyver

Οι πατάτες οικονομικά δεν έχουν μεγάλη απόδοση. Αφού ο καιρός είναι ευνοϊκός  για σπορά, ορίστε μια εναλλακτική ιδέα:

----------


## geoxst

12674597_627501444055743_54619723_n.jpg

έβαλα 24 φύτρες σε 4 σακούλες ,με μπόλικο άχυρο.
θα συμπληρώνω χώμα κάθε 15 μέρες .αϊ να δούμε και αυτό το σύστημα ,θα βγάλει παραγωγή ή τσάμπα οι ολανδέζικες mousica χρυσές πατάτες ; :Crying:

----------


## leosedf

Πατάτες? Εγώ πως να τις βάλω?

----------


## geoxst

> Πατάτες? Εγώ πως να τις βάλω?



κάντες έτσι κι εσύ.  :Ohmy:  ή θα φάμε σκ@τ@   και οι δυό ή θα κοντράρουμε Νευροκόπι και Αρχάγγελο  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf



----------


## picdev

τι γεύση έχουν οι μοβ πατάτες ?

αυτοι οι αμερικάνοι πολύ μπροστά , αμερικαν και έτσι

----------


## k_palios

Ειχα μερες να μπω στο φορουμ λογω φορτου εργασιας, αλλα δειτε πως γινονται τα φυτα σε υδροπονια ακομα και χωρις πολυ tunning, η φωτο απο περσινη σεζον (θρεψη στο περιπου απο μονος μου και υλικα οτι βρηκα, μονο τους περλιτες αγορασα 1,5 ευρω ο σακος). Τα αποτελεσματα ηταν πολυ καλα, απλα εκανα ενα μικρο προτζεκτ για να δω τι θα μου κοστιζε να καIMG_20150611_110718.jpgνω ολο το θερμοκηπιο υδροπονια. 
Επανερχομαι με τη μηχανη που φυτευει τα μαρουλια, αυτο θα σας αρεσει

----------

picdev (14-04-16)

----------


## Panoss

Θερμοκήπιο έχεις Κυριάκο; Α...δεν παίζω... :Lol: 

Δώσε καμιά συμβουλή για υδροπονία σε ερασιτέχνες, να ασχοληθώ; Αξίζει;

----------


## Gaou

> Θερμοκήπιο έχεις Κυριάκο; Α...δεν παίζω...




Ναι μωρέ ειναι το χομπιτ του....! ετσι για να περνάει η ώρα. 

αυτα βλεπουμε και πάμε να βάλουμε καμια ντομάτα και μας ερχεται η γνωστή φράση "που πάς ρε καραμήτρο...!"

----------


## Panoss

Παύλο καλημέρα.
Δεν ήξερα ότι έχει και χόμπιτ ο Κυριάκος!! :Lol:

----------


## k_palios

Εσεις τα λετε μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου, αλλα ετσι οπως πανε τα τελευταια χρονια οι δουλειες..... οταν κανεις κατι χωρις να μενει μεροκαματο τι ειναι? χομπυ ειναι! 
Το θερμοκηπιο αυτο για να το φτιαξω μου εχει φυγει ο πατος 3 χρονια, χωρις επιδοτηση (ασυμφορα πακετα και οι κατασκευαστες ζητουσαν να πουλησω το σπιτι μου), εγω (χημικος μηχανικος) και ο πατερας μου (ηλεκτρονικος της παλιας σχολης, που τα τελευταια 15 χρονια καλλιεργει ντοματες), πηραμε την αποφαση να το φτιαξουμε μονοι μας. 
Εκει να δειτε ξενυχτια, με τροχο ηλεκτροκοληση και πλασμα, φτιαξαμε απο σκραπ κυριολεκτικα, υδραυλικη πρεσσα και καλουπια για να φτιαχτουν τα εξαρτηματα που βλεπετε. Τα τετραγωνα λαμακια που εγιναν τελικα εξαρτηματα τα ειχα παραγγειλει σε ψαλιδι, τις υδρορροες επισης γιατι δεν εχουμε στραντζοπρεσσα, το κλιπ που πιανει το ναυλον παραγγελια καλουπι προφιλ σε αλουμινα, γενικα ολο το θερμοκηπιο ειναι 100% made in Greece, ακομα και του ανεμιστηρες εξαερισμου δικη μας κατασκευη ειναι, οι ιταλικοι εβγαιναν ακριβοι. Το πρωτο σκελος 4,5 στρεμματα τελειωσε το 2014, το δευτερο ειναι αλλα 4 τελειωσε μαρτιο του 2015, και σκα καπακια φυτευτηκε και εγινε και το πειραμα της υδροπονιας.

----------


## k_palios

Panoss  δεν ειναι τιποτα το δυσκολο οπως ολοι παρουσιαζουν, και εγω πριν κανω το πειραμα μονος μου ειχα τρομοκρατηθει. Και θελει κομπιουτερ, και θελει εκεινο, και λεω δε παει να λετε εσεις... πηγα ειδα ενα θερμοκηπιο στην καρδιτσα ο οποιος ειχε καταργησει τους αυτοματους δοσομετρητες και εφτιαχνε τα διαλυματα μονος του, τον ρωτησα 5 πραγματα και λεω ας κανω ενα τουνελ. Με ενα προγραμματιστη για τα ποτισματα, οχι hunter ομως εχει περιορισμενες δυνατοτητες, μια δεξαμενη και λιπασμα κανεις οτι θες.
 Υπολογισε ας πουμε για ντοματα οτι: 
ενα φυτο πληρως αναπτυγμενο θελει περιπου 2-3 λιτρα νερο τη μερα
καθε λιτρο νερου περιεχει χονδρικα 1 γραμαμριο λιπασμα συναλικα (εννοω 0,5g ΚΝΟ3 και 0,5 g MKP παραδειγμα)
υπαρχουν και ετοιμα λιπασματα για να μην κανεις μιξ, και περιεχουν τα παντα
Εαν δεν εχεις καλλιεργησει ποτε θα συναντησεις δυσκολιες, οχι μονο στη θρεψη γενικα μιλαω εντομα μυκητολογικα κτλ 
Σε μικρη κλιμακα ομως 10-20 φυτα δε θα σου κοστισει και τιποτα να το δοκιμασεις, ακομα και σε ταρατσα πολυκατοικιας γινεται

----------

Gaou (14-04-16), 

picdev (14-04-16)

----------


## Panoss

> Υπολογισε ας πουμε για ντοματα οτι: 
> ενα φυτο πληρως αναπτυγμενο θελει περιπου 2-3 λιτρα νερο τη μερα



Για κάτσε γιατί αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα.
Αφού στην υδροπονία τα φυτά είναι συνεχώς μέσα στο νερό το οποίο κυκλοφορεί συνέχεια και ανακυκλώνεται, δεν προσθέτεις καινούριο νερό.
Οπότε τι εννοείς ότι 'θέλει 2-3 λίτρα νερό τη μέρα';






> Εαν δεν εχεις καλλιεργησει ποτε θα συναντησεις δυσκολιες, οχι μονο στη θρεψη γενικα μιλαω εντομα μυκητολογικα κτλ



Όντως δεν έχω καλλιεργήσει ποτέ.





> Σε μικρη κλιμακα ομως 10-20 φυτα δε θα σου κοστισει και τιποτα να το δοκιμασεις, ακομα και σε ταρατσα πολυκατοικιας γινεται



Βασικά 1-2 φυτά θέλω να δοκιμάσω να δω αν όντως λειτουργεί.

----------


## p.gabr

Κυριακο συγχαρητήρια για τα έργα σου και εάν είσαι από βόρεια Ευβοια έχει καλή παράδοση .Οι ντομάτες Ιστιαίας ήταν οι Νο 1 την εποχή του 60-70ς
Εισαι εκτός συναγωνισμού ,Εσυ έχεις γραμμή παραγωγής εμείς με τον αραμπά , συνέχισε μας αρέσει

----------


## geoxst

> Ειχα μερες να μπω στο φορουμ λογω φορτου εργασιας, αλλα δειτε πως γινονται τα φυτα σε υδροπονια ακομα και χωρις πολυ tunning, η φωτο απο περσινη σεζον (θρεψη στο περιπου απο μονος μου και υλικα οτι βρηκα, μονο τους περλιτες αγορασα 1,5 ευρω ο σακος). Τα αποτελεσματα ηταν πολυ καλα, απλα εκανα ενα μικρο προτζεκτ για να δω τι θα μου κοστιζε να καΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 64058νω ολο το θερμοκηπιο υδροπονια. 
> Επανερχομαι με τη μηχανη που φυτευει τα μαρουλια, αυτο θα σας αρεσει



Την ίδια απορία έχω με τον Πάνο ,το νερό δεν το ανακυκλώνεις ;
 Ο σάκος περλίτη έχει ή πετροβάμβακα ;
γεια στα χέρια σας

----------


## k_palios

Στη ντομάτα μπορείς να μαζεψεις τις αποροες και να τις ανακυκλωσεις, αλλά υπο προϋποθέσεις. Στα φυλωδη απλα ανακθκλωνεις το νερό και συμπληρώνει θρεπτικά στοιχεια. Οι τις απορροες στη ντομάτα θα πρεπει να τις μετρήσεις, να συμπληρώσεις θρεπτικά και μετα να τις ξαναταισεις, έτσι λένε, πολλοί τις πετάνε, λίγοι τις ανακυκλωνουν, η τις ρίχνουν σε κανένα χωράφι εκτός θερμοκηπίου με αλλη καλλιέργεια. Οι σάκοι έχουν περλίτη ναι

----------


## Panoss

Δώσε καμιά λεπτομέρεια Κυριάκο πώς να το κάνουμε για ένα δυο φυτά.
Σκέφτομαι κάτι τέτοιο, σαν τη μέθοδο Kratky, χωρίς αεραντλία δηλαδή.
Ρίζες είναι, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους δηλαδή, έξω απ' το νερό οποτε οξυγονώνονται.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E49GgFGvqm4
http://www.instructables.com/id/Krat...roponics/step1

Για δυο φυτά, το κόστος των θρεπτικών συστατικών για μια σοδειά (3 μήνες ας πούμε) πόσο είναι;

----------


## MacGyver

Η Θεσσαλονίκη πέρυσι αλλά και φέτος πλημμυρισε από τις βρωμουσες.  Είναι από τα πολύ ενοχλητικά και ζημιογόνα έντομα. Γεννά  20-30 αυγά την φορά κάτω από τα φύλλα και τη νύχτα με αναμενο το φως γεμίζει ο τόπος. 
Δοκίμασα διαφορα αλλά πολλές φορές ξεφεύγει. 
Με το μπλε καθαριστικό όπως και το ψυκτικο σπρέι πχ της perfects ο θάνατος είναι ακαριαιος.

----------


## p.gabr

Όσο αθωα και να φαίνεται, κάνει μεγάλες ζημιές, ειδικά στις ντομάτες τις τρυπάει  και τις στιγματιζει με  κίτρινες βούλες.

----------


## p.gabr

Και μετά παραπονιέται το ανθρώπινο γυναικείο φύλλο.


Γέννηση επ αυτοφόρω . Ήταν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ μεγαλύτερο του μήκους της φέρουσας μητέρας   ) 

Τα εγκατάλειψε σε ένα κλαράκι ..*.Αχ άπονη μάνα*

20160515_195405.jpg


20160515_195415.jpg

20160515_200221.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Τι είναι αυτό? Κάψτο με φωτιά!!


Ρε σεις οι πατάτες μου βγάζουν κοτσάνια και λουλουδάκια στο σακί αλλά τα σκεπάζω να ανεβούν πιο πάνω. Σωστά δεν το κάνω? Κάποια στιγμή όταν έχουν μεγαλώσει θα τα αφήσω να βγάλουν φύλλα.

----------


## georgegr

3a78c77653e8d87e2c8b61783430535d.jpg


http://www.tilestwra.com/10-000-ntom...mono-ntomatia/

----------


## el greco 1

και η ντοπιες η δικες μας γινωνται με αυτο τον τροπο και βγαζουν καρπο και το χειμωνα απλα πρεπει να ειναι σκεπασμενες οποτε που βλεπεις την καινοτομια?

----------


## Panoss

> και η ντοπιες η δικες μας γινωνται με αυτο τον τροπο και βγαζουν καρπο και το χειμωνα απλα πρεπει να ειναι σκεπασμενες οποτε που βλεπεις την καινοτομια?



Εγώ πάντως πρώτη φορά ακούω 10.000 ντομάτες από μια ντοματιά.
Εσείς βγάζετε τόσες;

----------


## misterno

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν έχω σχεδόν καμία ιδέα από γεωργικά θέματα γι' αυτό συγχωρήστε την άγνοια μου.
Ο λόγος που γράφω στο παρόν νήμα είναι για ένα φυσικό φυτοφάρμακο που άκουσα ότι για ορισμένα είδη κάνει θαύματα.
Το μεγάλο του μειονέκτημα είναι ότι βρωμάει... του θανατά!
Ίσως αν ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει εντυπώσεις.

*Παρασκευή:*
Σε ένα μεγάλο τενεκέ (από τυρί ή λάδι) βάζουμε μέχρι το μισό περίπου φύλλα και καρπούς τσουκνίδας και ένα ματσάκι ρίγανη του βουνού.
Το γεμίζουμε νερό μέχρι σχεδόν επάνω και το αφήνουμε να "βράσει" σε σκιερό μέρος για περίπου 1 εβδομάδα.
Αν αντέχουμε την μπόχα, ραντίζουμε με αυτό την ρίζα και τα φύλλα του οπωροφόρου δέντρου και ρίχνουμε λίγο κυκλικά στη ρίζα.
Συνιστάται κυρίως για κερασιές αλλά μπορεί να κάνει και για άλλα δέντρα.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάπως.

----------


## lepouras

> Εγώ πάντως πρώτη φορά ακούω 10.000 ντομάτες από μια ντοματιά.
> Εσείς βγάζετε τόσες;



σαν πολύ λεπτός δεν είναι ο κορμός για ένα τόσο τεράστιο "δέντρο" ??

----------

vasilllis (14-07-16)

----------


## el greco 1

αυτο ου αναφερεις στο ποστ 342 περι τσουκνιδας και αλλων τα εκαναν πολλη παλια οι δικοι μας πριν ακομα ερθουν στη κυκλοφορια τα κλασσικα χημικα λυπασματα.Γαιννη η συγκεκριμενη ποικιλια ειναι ντοματινια και βγαζει πολλη πραμα αρκει να γινει η κατασκευει οπως φαινετε στην φοτο!μη σε εντηπωσιαζει. ασιατες ειναι αυτοι.

----------


## micalis

> Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν έχω σχεδόν καμία ιδέα από γεωργικά θέματα γι' αυτό συγχωρήστε την άγνοια μου.
> Ο λόγος που γράφω στο παρόν νήμα είναι για ένα φυσικό φυτοφάρμακο που άκουσα ότι για ορισμένα είδη κάνει θαύματα.
> Το μεγάλο του μειονέκτημα είναι ότι βρωμάει... του θανατά!
> Ίσως αν ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει εντυπώσεις.
> 
> *Παρασκευή:*
> Σε ένα μεγάλο τενεκέ (από τυρί ή λάδι) βάζουμε μέχρι το μισό περίπου φύλλα και καρπούς τσουκνίδας και ένα ματσάκι ρίγανη του βουνού.
> Το γεμίζουμε νερό μέχρι σχεδόν επάνω και το αφήνουμε να "βράσει" σε σκιερό μέρος για περίπου 1 εβδομάδα.
> Αν αντέχουμε την μπόχα, ραντίζουμε με αυτό την ρίζα και τα φύλλα του οπωροφόρου δέντρου και ρίχνουμε λίγο κυκλικά στη ρίζα.
> ...



Θελει και πιπερια καυτερη η σκορδο

----------


## kioan

Εγώ γνωρίζω άλλα 2 παρόμοια εντομοκτόνα που μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε εύκολα. Το 1ο το έχω δοκιμάσει με αρκετά καλή επιτυχία στο μπαλκόνι μου, to 2o δεν το έχω κάνει ακόμη.

*Διάλυμα οινοπνεύματος
*Σε ένα δοχείο με *νερό* προσθέτουμε σιγά σιγά τρίμματα *πράσινου σαπουνιού* και αναμειγνύουμε διαρκώς μέχρι να διαλυθούν. Μεταφέρουμε το μείγμα στο ψεκαστικό (προσεκτικά για να μην υπάρχουν αδιάλυτα κομμάτια σαπουνιού) και προσθέτουμε *οινόπνευμα*.
Ψεκάζουμε τα φυτά αφότου έχει πέσει ο ήλιος για να μην δημιουργήσουμε εγκαύματα στα φύλλα.


*Διάλυμα καπνού
*Σε 1 λίτρο *νερό* προσθέτουμε *χύμα καπνό* περίπου όσο θα χρειαζόταν για 1-2 στριφτά τσιγάρα και ανακατεύουμε. Μετά από μια μέρα, φιλτράρουμε το μείγμα και αραιώνουμε με νερό ώσπου να γίνει ανοιχτόχρωμο καφέ. Με αυτό μπορούμε να ψεκάσουμε όλα τα φυτά εκτός από αυτά που ανήκουν στην οικογένεια των σολανωδών (πατάτες, ντομάτες, μελιτζάνες, πιπεριές).
Επειδή το μείγμα έχει μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε νικοτίνη, κατά το ψέκασμα θέλει προσοχή να μην έρχεται σε επαφή με το σώμα ή να εισπνέεται.

----------


## k_palios

Λογω φορτου εργασιας εχω κατι μηνες να μπω, ειμαστε στο φουλ της σεζον και η μερα δε φτανει. 

Το πρωτο με το σαπουνονερο και το οινοπνευμα ειναι γνωστο φαρμακο για τη μελιγκρα, δε σκοτωνει τοσο τα εντομα απλα καθαριζει το μελιτωμα και βοηθαει το φυτο να ανασανει και να συνελεθ απο το σοκ.

Τωρα το δευτερο με τον καπνο, το εχω ακουσει, πιστευω θα κανει δουλεια, μιας και μια μεγαλη κατηγορια εντομοκτονων (τα νεονικοτινοειδη π.χ. confidor, actara, profil κτλ) εχουν σαν δραστιηκ ουσια μια παραλαγη της γνωστης μας νικοτινης. Ο λογος που δεν πρεπει να ψεκασεις τα ντοματοειδη ειναι η ιωση του καπνου TMV, η οποια αμα βρισκεται στον καπνο θα περασει στα φυτα.

Οσο για την καυτερη πιπερια το εχω ακουσει αλλα δεν εχει τυχει να το δοκιμασω.

----------


## vasilllis

Μια βοηθεια μαστορια  :Smile: 
Τι πρεπει να κανω σε μια συκια,και σε αλλα δεντρα να σταματησει να βγαζει παραφυαδες;


Τις κοβω συριζα(οχι το κομμα )και του χρονου τα ιδια και χειρότερα.

----------


## p.gabr

> Μια βοηθεια μαστορια 
> Τι πρεπει να κανω σε μια συκια,και σε αλλα δεντρα να σταματησει να βγαζει παραφυαδες;
> 
> 
> Τις κοβω συριζα(οχι το κομμα )και του χρονου τα ιδια και χειρότερα.





Σύκα κάνει η είναι αγρισυκιά, αλλά τι ρωτάω σάμπως ξέρω, μάλλον πρέπει να μπει σε ενότητα advance. 

Και κάτι για να φεύγει η στενοχώρια. 
tmp_29721-2016-08-07 11.53.151114812952.jpg

----------


## lepouras

ίσως πω βλακεία αλλά μήπως το ασβέστωμα μετά παίζει και τον ρόλο αυτό(εκτός της ομορφιάς κλπ) και γιαυτό το κάνανε οι παλιοί?

----------


## Gaou

το ασβέστωμα ηταν για τα έντομα και κυρίως τα μυρμήγκια. 

για να βγάλει παραφυάδες ένα φυτο νομιζω ότι χρειάζεται πλεονασμα νερου. αν το ποτίζεις λιγότερο ( άν το ποτιζεις ) ή αν με κάποιο τροπο δημιουργήσεις ξηρασια γύρω απο τον κομρο του θα σταματήσει πιστευω.

----------


## p.gabr

Γαμώ την τρέλα μου , ένα αυγό είπα να φάω και βγήκαν όλα δίκροκα , θέλει να με στείλει ο κόκορας
Ρε τι τραβάμε εμείς οι αγρότες .

20160807_212302.jpg

----------

picdev (07-08-16)

----------


## lepouras

έλα άσε. είπες στην γυναίκα. <<αγάπη μου θα φάω *μόνο* 3 αυγά>> και διάλεξες τα εκλεκτά << ώπ συγνώμη αγάπη μου δεν φταίω εγώ, γίνανε 6. κρίμα να πάνε χαμένα....... θα τα φάω>> και έτσι ντερλίκωσες 6 αυγά χωρίς γκρίνια...... :hahahha:

----------

